# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ո՞ր ալիքն եք նախընտրում

## Artgeo

Ինքս չեմ սիրում պրիմիտվ թեմաներ, սակայն... Առաջին հայացքից պրիմիտվ թվացող այս թեման ու հարցումը, իրականում շատ բան կարող է ասել քվեարկողի մասին։ Իմանալով թե որ ալիքն է նախընտրում այս կամ այ մարդը, կարելի է խոսել նրա աշխարահայցքի, մտածելակերպի, հետաքրքությունների ու Հայաստանում նաև քաղաքական տեսակետների մասին։ 
Այսիպիսով, առաջարկում եմ քվեարկել և գրառման մեջ գրել հինավորումը, կարծիքը և այլն  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Մի քանի միանման ալիքներ միավորել եմ, քանի որ հարցման տարբերակները 10 ից ավել չեն կարող լինել։

----------


## Հենո

Դե ես շատ եմ սիրում Արմենիան որոհետւ Արմենիայով իսպանիայի առաջնություն են ցույց տալիս

----------


## Fobus

Երկիր-Մեդիա ... նորմալ մարդիկ են լրագրողները

----------


## PoeT

Տաաակ սկսեմ։ Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ մոտ 1 տարի է հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, համ շատ անհետաքիր ա դառել, համ էլ ժամանակ չկա։

Հ1 – Դե Հ1ը դառելա հայերեն թարգմանված կինոների ալիք, որը ողջունում եմ։ Արդեն մանրից սովորում ենք հայերենին։ Դեռ փոքր տարիքից, չգիտես ինչու չէի սիրում այս ալիքը։ Երևի նրանից էր, որ պապիս ամեն օր ժամը 21-ին լուրեր էր նայում։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ  երևի թե վատ ալիք չի։

Շանթ – Շանթը են ժամանակ չէի սիրում։ Սկսեցի սիրել, երբ իմացա, որ գիշերները Էռոտիկ ֆիլմեր են ցուցադրելու, հետո սկսեցի ատել, երբ տեսա, որ ոչինչ էլ չեն ցուցադրում։ Հիմա իրանց հարգում եմ, քանզի մարդիկ ամեն ինչ անում են առաջ գնալու համար ու դա իրանց հաջողվումա։ Դրա վառ ապացույցն է, ասենք «Ով է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր»ը կամ «Հայ սուպերսթարը»ը։

Շողակաթ – Սրանց մասին ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել, չեմ նայել։

Արմեն-Ակոբ – Մեկ մեկ շատ հոյակապ ֆիլմեր են ցուցադրում, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում նենց են անում, որ այդ ֆիլմից ալերգիա ստանաս։ Մի ֆիլմը 1 ամիս իրար հետևից ցուցադրում են։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ երևի վատ ալիք չի։

Երկիր Մեդիա – Սրանք էլ մեկ մեկ լավ ֆիլմեր են ցուցադրում, առանձնապես շատ չեմ դիտել, բայց ոնց որ վատ ալիք չի։

ԱՐ – Ինչքան Ա1+ ից, այնքան էլ ԱՐ ից զզվել եմ՝ զզվում եմ։ Վարկյանը մեկ տեխնիկան են թարմացնում, բայց դրանից ցուցադրածի որակը չի փոխվում։ 2 րոպեից ավել, այս ալիքի վրա չեմ մնում։ Իրանց լրագրողները, հաղորդավարները, հաղորդումները, ֆիլմերը 

ԻՆՁ ՍՊԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՆ։ ՉԵՄ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ՏԵՍՆԵԼ։

Դար 21 – Հիմիկվա ջահելության ալիքնա էլի լօլ։ Մարդկանց ստանդարտացման պրոցեսի վրա դրական արդյունք թողնող ալիքա։ (լավ գրեցի՞ լօլ)։ Բոլոր հաղորդումները չեմ դիտել, բայց մի հատ հաղորդում ունեն, կարծեմ անունը RETRO CLUB ա, այդ հաղորդումը դուրս գալիսա, ԲԱՅՑ ՈՉ ՀԱՂՈՐԴԱՎԱՐԸ։

Հայ TV – առանձնապես ոչ մի կարծիք չունեմ այս ալիքի վերաբերյալ։ Ալիքա էլի։

Կենտրոն – Էլի մեկ մեկ լավ ֆիլմեր լինում են։

Armenia - TV5 – Դե քանի որ CS MEDIA CITY ի ալիքներից են, տեխնիկապես շատ որակով են։ Բայց ԶԶԶԶՎՈՒՄ ԵՄ իրանց սերիալներ ցուցադրելու սովորությունից։

Վերջում միայն ավելացնեմ այն, որ կարծիքներս հաստատուն չէին, շատ հեշտությամբ կարող են փոփոխման ենթարկվել, քանզի նորից եմ կրկնում հեռուստացույց համարյա չեմ դիտում, ու կարողա սխալ կարծիքներ կազմած լինեմ։

----------


## Aida

Քվեարկել եմ Արմենիայի օգտին: Որովհետև իմ կարծիքով շատ հաջող հեռուստաալիք է: Ցուցադրվում են և ժամանցային, և հումորային, և լրատվական ու տեղեկատվական, և ուսուցողական հաղորդաշարեր շատ բարձր որակով: Իսկ սերիալներ յուրաքանչյուր ալիք էլ ցուցադրում է: Թի վի 5-ի մասին նույնը դեռ չեմ ասի, գրեթե չեմ նայում, սակայն հնարավոր է ամեն ինչ առջևում է: Հավանում եմ նաև Նոր Ալիքը: Բայց ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում Դար 21ը՝:   Իսկ Հայաստանի Հանրային առաջին ալիքը միշտ էլ կմնա առաջինը:

----------


## Aida

> Ինքս չեմ սիրում պրիմիտվ թեմաներ, սակայն... Առաջին հայացքից պրիմիտվ թվացող այս թեման ու հարցումը, իրականում շատ բան կարող է ասել քվեարկողի մասին։ Իմանալով թե որ ալիքն է նախընտրում այս կամ այ մարդը, կարելի է խոսել նրա աշխարահայցքի, մտածելակերպի, հետաքրքությունների ու Հայաստանում նաև քաղաքական տեսակետների մասին։


Դե որ էդքան խելոք ես  խոսիր իմ աշխարահայցքի, մտածելակերպի, հետաքրքությունների ու Հայաստանում նաև քաղաքական տեսակետների մասին:
կրկնում եմ, որ ես նախընտրում եմ Արմենիա և Նոր ալիք հեռուստաալիքները:

----------


## John

Առաջարկում եմ քվեարկությունը դարձնել այնպիսին, որ կարողանանք մեկից ավելի տարբերակների օգտին քվեարկել, քանի որ օրինակ իմ մոտ կան մի քանի նախընտրելի հեռուստաալիքներ: Քվեարկել եմ «Շանթ»-ի օգտին՝ հետագայում կբացատրեմ, թե ինչու՞:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե որ էդքան խելոք ես  խոսիր իմ աշխարահայցքի, մտածելակերպի, հետաքրքությունների ու Հայաստանում նաև քաղաքական տեսակետների մասին:


Չեմ կարծում, որ հաճելի կլինի լսել ու համոզված եմ, որ չես ընդունի, բայց դե, որ ուզում ես, ասեմ կետ առ կետ ու նեղանալ չլինի  :Wink:  



> Քվեարկել եմ Արմենիայի օգտին: Որովհետև իմ կարծիքով շատ հաջող հեռուստաալիք է:


Արմենիա չի Armenia-յա: Հայաստանյան միջին աղջիկ ես, միջին մտածելակերպով ու հայացքներով,



> Ցուցադրվում են և ժամանցային, և հումորային,


հումորի շատ ցածր մակարդակով:



> և լրատվական ու տեղեկատվական,


Ընդունում ես առանց մտածելու, այն ինչ ասում են



> և ուսուցողական հաղորդաշարեր


Գիտելիքներիդ էլ շատ չեն: 



> շատ բարձր որակով:


Ճաշակդ էլ այնքան բարձր չի:



> Իսկ սերիալներ յուրաքանչյուր ալիք էլ ցուցադրում է:


Սերիալ էլ կա սերիալ էլ, կրկնեմ ճաշակդ ցածրա:



> Հավանում եմ նաև Նոր Ալիքը:


Երաժշտական ճաշակ ընդհանրապես չունես, լսում ես այն ինչ բոլորը, այսինքն այն աղբը ինչ առաջարկում է Նոր Ալիքը:



> Բայց ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում Դար 21ը՝:


Էս պահը մի փոքր զարմանալի էր:



> Իսկ Հայաստանի Հանրային առաջին ալիքը միշտ էլ կմնա առաջինը:


Կարծում ես, որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ հոյակապա, Հյուսիսային պողոտայից սիրուն բան աշխարհում գոյություն չունի:

Հուսով եմ շատ սառը չէր ցնցուղը ու որ ես սխալվում եմ, բայց դառը փորձից գիտեմ, որ դու քաղցր երազներով ես ապրում։  :Smile:

----------


## Sunun

ԱՐ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ միակ մակարդակով և հայկական մշակույթին հավատարիմ հեռուստաընկերություն, շուտով նաև համահայկական ալիք գերհզոր նոր շենքով ու նոր տենիկայով։

----------


## dvgray

Մեկ մեկ CNN, Եվրոնյուզ ու "Կուլտուրա";

Արմենիա-ի մասին են գիտեմ, որ "սատանաների" կանալ է; 
Հ1 - ի հաղորդավարական կուլտուրան ես թվի պահանջների համեմատ - ցածրագույն մակարդակի վրա է;
Մեր ժուռնալիստները , չեմ հասկանում, ընդհանրապես տեղյա՞կ են , թե ինչ է կատարվում իրենց սֆերայում; երբևե նայու՞մ են, թե ոնց են վարում հարցազրույցները օրինակ CNN -ի հաղորդավարները. 
Ու ինչքան իրենցից դավոլնի են պտտվում քաղաքում, ուղակի ափշում ես...

 :Smile:  Մեկ-մեկ , երբ ուզում եմ լիարժեք խնդամ, նայում եմ մեր show-ները (ասենք "օտար խաղեր" :Hands Up:   և նմանատիպ էշհություններ )

ՀՀ ալիքները ընդհանուր ամամբ շատ տխուր են...

P.S. Ուզում եմ միացնեմ NTV+ ; Չնայաց էտքան փոգ երևի չարժի ...

----------


## Aida

> Արմենիա չի Armenia-յա:


Գիտես ինչ տղա ջան ոնց-որ հասկացա անունդ Արթուրա, թե՞ դու մենակ Arthur տարբերակն ես ընդունում: 



> Չեմ կարծում, որ հաճելի կլինի լսել ու համոզված եմ, որ չես ընդունի, բայց դե, որ ուզում ես, ասեմ կետ առ կետ ու նեղանալ չլինի


նեղանալ չի լինի, որովհետև ինձ համար ամեն Arthur-ի կարծիքը  էական չի:



> հումորի շատ ցածր մակարդակով:


դե դու երևի Շանթով Վերվարածներն ես հա՞ նայում ու լիաթոք ծիծաղում: հալալա քեզ ջ



> Ընդունում ես առանց մտածելու, այն ինչ ասում են


Մինչև էսօր Արմենիայով սխալ նորթություն չեն ասել: Չեմ կարծում, թե մի քանի տարի աշխատել ես Արմենիայի ստուդիայում, որ տենց լավ գիտես իրանց տված ինֆորմացիայի ճշտությունն ու ...



> Գիտելիքներիդ էլ շատ չեն:


Սա արդեն պետք ա չասեիր. քո տարիքի տղան պետք է որ իմանա, որ մարդու գիտելիքների մասին պատկերացում չես կարող կազմել դատելով միայն այն բանից թե ինչ հաղորդաշար է նա նայում: 



> շատ բարձր որակով:


Արմենիա ստուդիայի հաղորդաշարերի որակն ու մաքրությունը իմ ճաշակի հետ կապ չունի դա փաստա: հետաքրքիրա ձեզ մոտ ամենամաքուր և լավ ցույց տվող ալիքը ո՞րն է:



> Սերիալ էլ կա սերիալ էլ, կրկնեմ ճաշակդ ցածրա:


Մեծ տղա ես քանի տարի ես սերիալ նայել, որ սերիալների տարբերությունը տենց  լավ հասկանում ես: էդ որ ալիքի սերիալն ա դուրդ ելել, որ Արմենիայի ցույց տված սերիալը քեզ դուր չի գալիս:



> Երաժշտական ճաշակ ընդհանրապես չունես, լսում ես այն ինչ բոլորը, այսինքն այն աղբը ինչ առաջարկում է Նոր Ալիքը:


Չեմ լսում այն աղբը ինչ առաջարկում են, լսում եմ այն ինչ ինձ դուր է գալիս: Սիրում եմ երաժշտություն, ո՞ր ալիքով ես առաջարկում նայե՞մ: Հաաաա երևի ԱԼՄ: Դու էտ ես չէ՞ սիրում: Իսկ ես չէի կարծում, որ կա մեկը որը լսում է այն աղբը ինչ առաջարկում են, ու մտքովս տենց բան կյանքում չէր անցնի: Երևի դու ինքդ քո մասին ես գրել հա՞:



> Էս պահը մի փոքր զարմանալի էր:


Շաաաատ սրամիտ էր:



> Կարծում ես, որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ հոյակապա, Հյուսիսային պողոտայից սիրուն բան աշխարհում գոյություն չունի:


Հյուսիսային պողոտան ստեղ կապ չուներ: Կյանքում ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: Գոնե դա իմանայիր: Ես Հ1-ը չեմ համեմատում միջազգային հեռուստաալիքների հետ ես համեմատում եմ տեղի ալիքների հետ:



> Հուսով եմ շատ սառը չէր ցնցուղը ու որ ես սխալվում եմ, բայց դառը փորձից գիտեմ, որ դու քաղցր երազներով ես ապրում։


Մտքիդ թռիչքը չըմբռնեցի:

----------


## Fobus

կրքերը բորբոքվել են ....  :LOL:  (կներեք , չդիմացա)
մոռացել էի ԱՐ-ի մասին , շատ լավն է ...

----------


## քաղաքացի

Չգիտոմ: Չեմ նայում, քանի որ գիտեմ, որ անհետաքրքիր են: Արբանյակայինը նախընտրում եմ: Հեռուստատեսությամբ բացառվում է հստակ (ճիշտ) ինֆորմացիա ստանալը, դրա լուծումը գտնում եմ ինտերնետի զանազան կայքերում:
Հ.Գ. Ստիպված «Արմ Նյուզ» եմ նայում:  :Wink:

----------


## DJ LAZZARO

հմմմմմ ԱԼՄ նայեք

----------


## kiki

նախ ասեմ, որ հարցադրումը էնքան էլ լավ չէր, քանի որ կան ալիքներ, որ ինչ որ իմաստով կարելի է հաջողված քիչ թե շատ համարել, իսկ մյուս կողմից, ուրիշ առումներով թափելու բան են ...

ես ինքս շատ քիչ եմ նայում հեռուստացույց ՝  նախ ժամանակ չունեմ, հետո էլ նայելու շատ բան չկա, ու եթե նայում էլ եմ, հիմնականում ռուսական ալիքներ կամ էլ լուրեր ...

լրատվության առումով հայկական ալիքներից նայում եմ ու համարում եմ լսելու բան Երկիր մեդիայի ու Շանթի լուրերը, ու նաև Եվրոնյուսը, որով և սկսվում էմ իմ օրը առավոտյան ... բայ եթե հույս ունեք հեռուստատեսությամբ նորմալ տեղեկատվություն ստանալ, ստիպված եմ ձեզ հիասթափեցնել  ՝  կարդացեք ինտերնետ, կամ թերթեր ...
բայց այդ նույն շանթը, որ անուն է հանել որպես հումորային ալիք, հումոր ասվածը երևի ուրիշ կերպ է հասկանում ...
Արմենիան տեխնիկայի առումով կարծես որակյալ ալիք է ու համապատասխանում է միջազգային բոլոր ստանդարտներին, բայց տափակ հումորային հաղորդումները նախկին Նոր հայերի ու Զսպանակի անդամների կատարմամբ պարզապես մեկ մեկ հոգնացնում են ... այս ալիքով նայում եմ միայն Կարգին հաղորդում կոչվածը, էն էլ էն պատճառով, որ մերոնք տանը նայում են, ու երբեմն լավ կատակներ են լինում ...
այ ֆիլմերը երբեմն լավ են ընտրում ... 

Դար 21 և նոր ալիք նայում եմ միայն էն ժամանակ երբ նոն սթոփ է լինում, այսինքն միայն երաժշտություն  ՝ երաժշտական աշխարհի նոր կատարումներին ծանոթանալու ու պարզապես աշխատելու ժամանակ երաժշտություն լսելու համար, բայց երբ սկսվում են հաղորդումները, կամ անջատում եմ , կամ մեկ այլ ալիք միացնում ...

Հ1-ը նայում եմ ֆուտբոլի համար: Հիմա տիպված Արեմնիա պիտի նայեմ, քանի որ Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը Սուրենի հետ պիտի անցնի 3 տարի ... այս առումով շնորհակալ եմ մեր շատ ալիքներին, որ մեզ հնարավորություն են տալիս տարբեր երկրների առաջնությունները նայելու ...

մի խոսքով, որ գրեմ շատ կստացվի, չկա մի ալիք, որ գոնե 50 տոկոսով հարմար լինի նորմալ ալիք կոչվելուն  ՝ մ ի տեղ մի բան է լավ, մեկ այ տեղ մի ուրիշ ... բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ անհտաքրքիր են ...

----------


## kiki

> Քվեարկել եմ Արմենիայի օգտին: Որովհետև իմ կարծիքով շատ հաջող հեռուստաալիք է: Ցուցադրվում են և ժամանցային, և հումորային, և լրատվական ու տեղեկատվական, և ուսուցողական հաղորդաշարեր շատ բարձր որակով: Իսկ սերիալներ յուրաքանչյուր ալիք էլ ցուցադրում է: Թի վի 5-ի մասին նույնը դեռ չեմ ասի, գրեթե չեմ նայում, սակայն հնարավոր է ամեն ինչ առջևում է: Հավանում եմ նաև Նոր Ալիքը: Բայց ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում Դար 21ը՝:   Իսկ Հայաստանի Հանրային առաջին ալիքը միշտ էլ կմնա առաջինը:


հարգելիս, նախ ասեմ որ Թի Վի 5-ը նույն Արմնիան է  :Wink:  պարզապես երկու տարբեր հաճախականություն, երևի էնքան շատ են Արմենիայի հետաքրքիր գաղափարները ,որ տեղ չեն արել մեկի մեջ ... Արմնյուսն էլ է նրանցը ...
Սկսենք Արմենիայի լուրերից : Որպես լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչ , (բայց ոչ հեռուստատեսության, այլ լրատվական գործակալության, հուսով եմ բոլորը գիտեն դա ինչ է և հասկանում են տարբերությունը ...) ասեմ, որ Արմենիայի լուրերը պարզապես շոու են, ու բավականին գեղեցիկ ու որակյալ տեխնիկայով հագեցած ... էդ առումվ բրավո նրանց ՝ ամեն մի լրագրող գալիս է կոնֆերանսին մի նոութբուքով, որի իմաստը էսքան ժամանակ էդպես էլ լրագրողնորը չհասկացան   ... ինչևէ ՝ եթե ուզում ես հետաքրքիր լրատվական շոու դիտել ՝ շարունակիր լսել Արմենիայի էդ քո ասած "բարձր որակով" լրատվությունը:
հա, երևի Ֆուռոռեն է հա՞ հումորային " բարձր որակով" ծրագիրը ... :Think:   հետաքրքիր է ...
Մենչին ու Սրմենին ինչ որ տեղ Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի հետ կարելի է հետաքրքիրների ու հումորայինների էդ ցուցակ անցկացնելը, բայց Հովոյի ու մյուսի անունը մոռացել եմ, մեկ էլ եդ տափակության գագաթնակետ Ֆուռռոռեյի հաղերդավարների՜ն ... լավ, լռեցի, քանի դեռ երեխեքին չեմ վախացրել ...  
տեղեկատվակա՞ն ... էդ ո՞ր մի հաղորդում է Արմենիայով տեղեկատվական ...
կներես, պարզապես չդիմացա, ու չկարողացա չգրել...չիմանաս թե Արենիային դեմ եմ, ամենևին, նամանավանդ, որ եղբորս ընկերն է Բագրատը, բայց դե ասում եմ այն ինչ կարծում եմ ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Գիտես ինչ տղա ջան ոնց-որ հասկացա անունդ Արթուրա, թե՞ դու մենակ Arthur տարբերակն ես ընդունում:


Նախ «տղա ջան» չեմ  :Wink:   Երկրորդն էլ շատ ուրախ եմ այսպիսի պատասխանի համար  :Hands Up:   Այսինքն, որ համապատասխան տոնով ես  փորձել պատասխանել  :Wink:  Անունս Արթուրա, իսկ էդ ալիքը Armenia-յա և ոչ մի դեպքում Արմենիա, կամ նամանավանդ Հայաստան



> նեղանալ չի լինի, որովհետև ինձ համար ամեն Arthur-ի կարծիքը  էական չի:


հոյակապ ա, սա նույնպես զարմանալու փաստա, Առմենիա ու Հ1 նայող աղջկանից լսել տենց բան  :Wink:  



> դե դու երևի Շանթով Վերվարածներն ես հա՞ նայում ու լիաթոք ծիծաղում: հալալա քեզ


Չէ, իմ հումորային ճաշակը լրիվ այլ հարթության վրայա, Երևանյան ու Գյումրվա հումորից դուրս 



> Մինչև էսօր Արմենիայով սխալ նորթություն չեն ասել: Չեմ կարծում, թե մի քանի տարի աշխատել ես Արմենիայի ստուդիայում, որ տենց լավ գիտես իրանց տված ինֆորմացիայի ճշտությունն ու ...


Ստուդիայում պետք չէ աշխատել, որ իմանալ ճիշտն ու սխալը: Պարզապես այդ ալիքը ամբողջությամբ դատարկ տուփ է հիշացնում գեղեցիկ փաթեթաորմամբ: Ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրողներ տեխնիկական գերհագեցվածությամբ: Էս ամենն էլ հեչ, ներվայինացնումա նրանց այդ գերհագեցվածության չտեսությամբ օգտագործելը, կամերաների առատությունը ստուդիայում, որոնք անկապ-անկապ արագ փոխվում են, չտալով լրագրողին հնարավորություն կողմորոշվելու: Սպանումա նաև ոչ հայերեն առոգնաությունն ու արտասանությունը:



> Սա արդեն պետք ա չասեիր. քո տարիքի տղան պետք է որ իմանա, որ մարդու գիտելիքների մասին պատկերացում չես կարող կազմել դատելով միայն այն բանից թե ինչ հաղորդաշար է նա նայում:


Եթե մարդ Armenia հեռուստաալիքի կոչվածի ծրագրերը անվանումա «ուսուցողական» ու  «տեղեկատվական» ուրեմն չունի շատ գիտելիքներ, գիտելիքներ ունեցողը այդ ծրագրերում նոր ոչինչ չէր իմանա:



> Արմենիա ստուդիայի հաղորդաշարերի որակն ու մաքրությունը իմ ճաշակի հետ կապ չունի դա փաստա: հետաքրքիրա ձեզ մոտ ամենամաքուր և լավ ցույց տվող ալիքը ո՞րն է:


Մաքուր ցույց տալը ոչ մի կապ չունի մաքրության ու որակի հետ: ԱԼՄ ն էլ վատ չի ցույց տալիս, բայց դե... Իսկ ճաշակը... Այդ ալիքի ցանկացած հաղորդում անճաշակ է, որն էլ նշես... «ֆուռոր է», «Կարգին հաղորդում», «Իմ մեծ չաղ հարսանիք», «Բլից», «Բարի լույս, հայեր» և այլն և այլն:



> Մեծ տղա ես քանի տարի ես սերիալ նայել, որ սերիալների տարբերությունը տենց  լավ հասկանում ես: էդ որ ալիքի սերիալն ա դուրդ ելել, որ Արմենիայի ցույց տված սերիալը քեզ դուր չի գալիս:


Սերիալներ չեմ նայում համարյա, նայել եմ միայն «Lost»-ն ու «Secret Files»: Բրազիլական, արգենտինական ու այլ այդ տեսակի սերիալները համարում եմ ԲԹԱՑՆՈՂ:



> Չեմ լսում այն աղբը ինչ առաջարկում են, լսում եմ այն ինչ ինձ դուր է գալիս: Սիրում եմ երաժշտություն, ո՞ր ալիքով ես առաջարկում նայե՞մ: Հաաաա երևի ԱԼՄ: Դու էտ ես չէ՞ սիրում: Իսկ ես չէի կարծում, որ կա մեկը որը լսում է այն աղբը ինչ առաջարկում են, ու մտքովս տենց բան կյանքում չէր անցնի: Երևի դու ինքդ քո մասին ես գրել հա՞:


Աղբը մի քանի անգամ լսելուց հետո սկսումա դուր գալ  :Wink:  ապացուցված փաստա: ԱԼՄ չեմ նայում, իսկ երաժշտություն լսում եմ համակարգիչով: հեռուստատեսությամբ VH1, MTV europe, MusicBOX Tbilisi:



> Հյուսիսային պողոտան ստեղ կապ չուներ: Կյանքում ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: Գոնե դա իմանայիր: Ես Հ1-ը չեմ համեմատում միջազգային հեռուստաալիքների հետ ես համեմատում եմ տեղի ալիքների հետ:


Նույնիսկ տեղական ալիքների հետ Հ1 չի դիմանում և ոչ մի քննադատության: Միակ կարգին բանը Հ1 ում «Հայլուր»ի «գլխարկն» է: Մնացածը ԱՂԲԱ:

Ինչևիցե, քո համար դու օբյեկտիվորեն ճիշտ ես, քանի որ մարգարին ուտողի համար, մարգարիննա լավը: Բայց կներես, կարագ կերած մարդու համար, մարգարինը երբեք լավը չի կարող լինել  :Smile:

----------


## Մելիք

Քվեարկել եմ Շանթի օգտին, մենակ լուրերի համար:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շանթ կամ Արմենիա,ես քվեարկել եմ Շանթի օգտին:

----------


## Fobus

Արմենիա-ն որ տեխնիկա էր բերել , նույնիսկ մարդ չուներ դրանցից հասկացող .... ու որ մարդիկ գնում էին աշխատելու ... չնչին գումար էին առաջարկում .... 
դատարկ տուփ ա ... բայց սիրունոտ ...

----------


## Aida

> Նախ «տղա ջան» չեմ  Երկրորդն էլ շատ ուրախ եմ այսպիսի պատասխանի համար  Այսինքն, որ համապատասխան տոնով ես փորձել պատասխանել


 ճիշտն ասած չեմ ուզում վեճը շարունակել, բայց մի քանի բան կասեմ: 
Որ ասում ես Արմենիա ու Հ1 նայող աղջիկ: Կասես, թե դու ի՞նչ նայող տղա ես: Ասեմ, որ ես լուրեր ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում: Դե պատկերացրու՝ քիչա, որ  Արմենիա ու Հ1 եմ նայում մի հատ էլ լուրեր չեմ լսում: Ի՜նչ տուպոյ աղջիկ եմ չէ: Դրա համար չեմ կարող  Արմենիայի
 լուրերը համեմատեմ ինչ-որ ուրիշների հետ, ես մենակ արտաքին տեսքից ու կազմակերպվածությունից եմ ասում: 



> կամերաների առատությունը ստուդիայում, որոնք անկապ-անկապ արագ փոխվում են, չտալով լրագրողին հնարավորություն կողմորոշվելու


 էդ ամեն ինչը արվում է հեռուստադիտողի համար: 



> Ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրողներ տեխնիկական գերհագեցվածությամբ:


չես կարա հաստատ ասես:

Լավ վերջում ասեմ, որ դե իհարկե Beyonce-ն Mtv-ով լսվում է, ու շատ հաճելի է: իսկ երբ նրան ցույց են տալիս Նոր Ալիքով խեղճը միանգամից դառնում է աղբ:  Հա ու ասեմ, որ չեմ սիրում այն մտածելակերպով մարդկանց, ում համար (ասում են « Հարևանի կնիկը միշտ էլ լավն է լինում»: ) այն, ինչ մերը չի, այսինքն հայկական չի ուրեմն լավն է: Իսկ եթե հայկական ա՝ ԱՂԲԱ, դե իհարկե: Դե էլ ինչ ասեմ դուք հարգեք ուրիշներինը ես կհարգեմ մերը: Թող զիջի քո Mtv-ին, բայց թող լինի մերը: Իսկ դուք շարունակեք քննադատել այն, ինչը հայկականա:    ողջունում եմ մեր սերունդը…  ողբալի է…

----------


## Artgeo

> ճիշտն ասած չեմ ուզում վեճը շարունակել, բայց մի քանի բան կասեմ: 
> Որ ասում ես Արմենիա ու Հ1 նայող աղջիկ: Կասես, թե դու ի՞նչ նայող տղա ես: Ասեմ, որ ես լուրեր ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում: Դե պատկերացրու՝ քիչա, որ  Արմենիա ու Հ1 եմ նայում մի հատ էլ լուրեր չեմ լսում: Ի՜նչ տուպոյ աղջիկ եմ չէ: Դրա համար չեմ կարող  Արմենիայի լուրերը համեմատեմ ինչ-որ ուրիշների հետ, ես մենակ արտաքին տեսքից ու կազմակերպվածությունից եմ ասում:


Չենք վիճում, պարզապես խոսում ենք ու կարծիքներ արտահայտում  :Wink:   միայն այդ ձևով կարող ենք հասնել ճշմարտության  :Smile:  
Լուրեր նայել կամ չնայելը խելքի չափանիշ չի: Ես էլ շատ ալիքներով լուրեր չեմ նայում, իսկ նայելու դեպքում էլ նայում եմ միայն համեմատելու համար: Բայց ոչ արտաքինը, այլ պարունակությունը: Արտաքինը ի՞նչ: Բոլորն էլ կարծես պատշաճ ձևով են հագնվում: Իսկ այ պարունակությունը... Պարունակությամբ Շանթի  «Հորիզոն»-ը առաջին տեղում է: Նրանց լուրերը տարբերվում են բոլոր մյուսներից և՛ պարունակությամբ և՛ մատուցելու ձևով: Ըստ իս այդտեղ հայկական հեռուստաշուկայի ամենապրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրողներն են :



> էդ ամեն ինչը արվում է հեռուստադիտողի համար:


Չեմ կարծում, որ հեռուստադիտողին դուրեկանա բազմաքանակ տեսախցիկների ու վիդեորեժիսորի ձեռքը խճճված լրագրողի մոլորված դեմքին ու այդ պատճառով նրա հաճախակի լեզվի կապ ընկնելուն նայելը:



> չես կարա հաստատ ասես:


Ասում եմ այն, ինչ տեսնում եմ  :Smile:  



> Լավ վերջում ասեմ, որ դե իհարկե Beyonce-ն Mtv-ով լսվում է, ու շատ հաճելի է: իսկ երբ նրան ցույց են տալիս Նոր Ալիքով խեղճը միանգամից դառնում է աղբ:


Դառնումա թեկուզ MTV ի ու Նոր ալիքի տեխնիկական մեծ անդնդի առկայության պատճառով: Հնչողությունը Նոր Ալիքով և MTV ով լրվ տարբերա:



> Հա ու ասեմ, որ չեմ սիրում այն մտածելակերպով մարդկանց, ում համար (ասում են « Հարևանի կնիկը միշտ էլ լավն է լինում»: ) այն, ինչ մերը չի, այսինքն հայկական չի ուրեմն լավն է: Իսկ եթե հայկական ա՝ ԱՂԲԱ, դե իհարկե: Դե էլ ինչ ասեմ դուք հարգեք ուրիշներինը ես կհարգեմ մերը: Թող զիջի քո Mtv-ին, բայց թող լինի մերը: Իսկ դուք շարունակեք քննադատել այն, ինչը հայկականա:    ողջունում եմ մեր սերունդը…  ողբալի է…


Պետք չի աղավաղել իմ ասած խոսքերը: Բացարձակապես նպատակ չեմ ունեցել համեմատել դրսի ու հայկական ալիքները, դրա վառ ապացույցն է հարցումը: Օտար ալիքներ հարցման մեջ չկան, քանի որ նրանք անհամեմատելի են, տարբեր պատճառներով:
Խոսքը միայն ու միայն հայկական ալիքների մասին է: Իսկ հայկակնների մեջ էլ լիքը լավ բան կա: «Հայլուրի» «գլխարկը» արդեն նշել եմ, ավելացնեմ Շանթի «Հորիզոնը», «Հեռանկարը», «Հայ Սուպերսթարը», ընդհանրապես Շանթի ձևավորումն ու սլոգանը (հայերեն էս բառը չգիտեմ), Արմենիայի տեխնիկական զինվածությունը, Արմեն-Ակոբի երաժշտական ճաշակը, Շողակաթի կրոնական ու հայկական ուղվածությունը և այլն և այլն:

 :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շատ քիչ եմ հեռուստացույց նայում։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ քիչ հաղորդումներ կան, որ ինձ հետաքրքրում են։ Բոլորի մեջ մի տեսակ ստանդարտություն եմ տեսնում, ավելի ճիշտ՝ բոլորը կարծես թե փորձում են տարբերվել, բայց այն, ինչ անում են իբր տարբերվելու համար, իրականում նրանց ավելի է իրար նման դարձնում, որովհետև նույնիսկ ինքնատիպ երևալու համար էլի ընդօրինակում են...  :Bad:  

Ալիքներից ամենաշատը «Շանթն» եմ նայում, հենց այդ ալիքի օգտին էլ քվեարկել եմ։ Հաղորդումներն էլ, հաղորդավարներն էլ, իմ կարծիքով, համեմատաբար ավելի լավն են։ Ամեն դեպքում, երևում է, որ մարդիկ գոնե աշխատում են բարձր որակ ապահովել, և, ընդհանուր առմամբ, հաջողվում է։ 

Որոշ առումով քիչ թե շատ հաջողված եմ համարում նաև «Արմենակոբ», «Երկիր Մեդիա» ալիքները, չնայած շատ չեմ նայել, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ կարծես թե մակարդակ կա։ Չնայած, ինչպես Poet-ն ասեց, «Արմենակոբը» լավ ֆիլմեր է ցույց տալիս, բայց նույն ֆիլմերն այնքան է ցույց տալիս, որ արդեն ձանձրացնում է... 

Ալիքներից ամենաանմակարդակը (ամենատարբեր տեսակետներից) համարում եմ «Արմենիան»՝ իր ածանցյալ «TV 5»-ով։ Հիմա հերթով կթվարկեմ պատճառները։  :Wink:  




> Մինչև էսօր Արմենիայով սխալ նորթություն չեն ասել:


Աիդա, չե՞ս կարծում, որ նման չափից դուրս մեծ պատասխանատվություն ես վերցնում քեզ վրա՝ նման հայտարարություն անելով, հատկապես եթե ինքդ էլ գրառումներից մեկում խոստովանեցիր, որ լուրեր ընդհանրապես չես լսում։ Ես, օրինակ, այդ ալիքը չսիրելով հանդերձ, ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում բացասական կարծիք հայտնել նրանց լուրերի հավաստիության վերաբերյալ, քանի որ ինքս էլ ամեն օր լուրեր չեմ լսում, «Արմենիայով»՝ առավել ևս։ Բայց դատելով այն հանգամանքից, որ «Արմենիան» իշխանամետ ալիքներից է (գուցե նաև ամենաիշխանամետը «Հ1»-ից հետո, չգիտեմ, բայց լուրջ հիմքեր կան այդպես կարծելու), դժվար թե նրանց մատուցած լուրերը զերծ լինեն իշխանության միջամտությունից։ 




> Արմենիա ստուդիայի հաղորդաշարերի որակն ու մաքրությունը իմ ճաշակի հետ կապ չունի դա փաստա:


Ինչքան հասկացա, դու որակ ասելով հասկանում ես արտաքին շքեղությունն ու գերժամանակակից տեխնիկայով հագեցվածության աստիճանը։ Այդ տեսակետից, բան չունեմ ասելու, երևի «Արմենիան» իսկապես շատ բարձր մակարդակի վրա է, այ եթե հաղորդումների բովանդակության ու հաղորդավարների մասնագիտական որակի առումով էլ այդքան բարձր մակարդակի վրա լիներ... Իսկ ի՞նչ նկատի ունես՝ ասելով «Դա փաստ ա»։ Ի՞նչ փաստի մասին է խոսքը։ Նույնիսկ ամոթ է խոսել նրանց հաղորդավարների թե՛ կուլտուրայի, թե ընդհանուր զարգացության մակարդակի, թե իրենց մայրենի լեզվով խոսելու ունակության ու բառապաշարի մասին։ Բացառություններ, իհարկե, կան, ինչպես և ցանկացած տեղ, բայց «Արմենիայում» ողբերգականության աստիճանի գերակշռում է անգրագետ, գռեհիկ, տափակ ու անբովանդակալից խոսքը տարբեր հաղորդումներում, երբեմն այն աստիճանի, որ մարդու սիրտ է խառնում...  :Bad:  



> Մեծ տղա ես քանի տարի ես սերիալ նայել, որ սերիալների տարբերությունը տենց  լավ հասկանում ես: էդ որ ալիքի սերիալն ա դուրդ ելել, որ Արմենիայի ցույց տված սերիալը քեզ դուր չի գալիս:


Ասեմ, որ ես երբեմն նայում եմ սերիալներ, ընդ որում տարբեր ալիքներով։ Կարող եմ ասել, որ բոլոր բրազիլական, արգենտինական, մեքսիկական և լատինամերիկյան այլ երկրների սերիալների որակն էլ ընդհանուր առմամբ նույնն է, այսինքն՝ ցածր, տվյալ դեպքում հարցը սերիալի՛ որակը չէ, որը ալիքից կախված չէ (դրանք բոլորն էլ բավականին տափակ են ու պարզունակ, ուղղակի մեկը մի քիչ շատ, մյուսն ավելի քիչ)։ 
Տվյալ դեպքում կարելի է խոսել միայն սերիալների կրկնօրինակման մասին, ինչը «Արմենիա»-ում պարզապես սարսափելի անորակ է կատարվում՝ և՛ թարգմանության, և՛ կրկնօրինակողների ձայների, և՛ առոգանության տեսակետից։ Կներեք անհամեստության համար, բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ իմ հայերենի իմացությունը բավարարում է, որ անգրագետ խոսքը տարբերեմ գրագետից։ Իսկ կրկնօրինակող ձայների տհաճությունն ու    առոգանության ցածր մակարդակն այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ դրա համար որևէ գիտելիք պետք չէ, միայն ականջ է պետք։ Ուղղակի ցավն այն է, որ մարդիկ, երկար ժամանակ դրանք նայելով, արդեն այնքան են ընտելանում այդ տհաճ ու անբնական ձայներին, որ այլևս չեն զգում դրանց այդպիսին լինելը։ Եվ դա շատ բնական է։ Հիմա, երբ ալիքները փոխելիս պատահաբար «Արմենիան» է միանում, և այդ պահին հանկարծ սերիալ է լինում, միանգամից փոխում եմ ալիքը, որովհետև այդ ձայներն այնքան տհաճ են, որ նույնիսկ մի քանի րոպե լսելուց նյարդայնանում եմ...

Այնպես որ, եկեք գոնե «Արմենիա»-ի որակից ընդհանրապես չխոսենք, ամոթ է...

----------


## Gohar

Քվեարկել եմ Հ-1-ի օգտին, քանի որ այընտրանք չունեմ:Դա կա, դա եմ նայում:Բայց խիստ քննադատաբար չեմ մոտիկանում այդ ալիքին:Լավ հաղորդումներ էլ կա, վատն էլ կա:Բայց անկեղծ պիտի ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում էի այդ ալիքը բացաձակապես չէի սիրում:Հիմա հայացքներս փոխվել են:Ժողովրդական ասացվածքը ասում է.«Մինչև չգա հետինը, չի հիշվի առաջին»:Իրոք այդպես է:

----------


## John

Արթուրին հարց ունեմ. դու ի՞նչ հումոր ես հավանում : Մի բան էլ.եթե  դու «Կարգին հաղորդումը» չես հավանում, դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ հաղորդումը վատնա:

----------


## Litto

...Նախ ուզում եմ ողջունել այս ֆորումի բոլոր անդամներին ու շնորհակալություն հայտնել  ինձ ևս ակտիվացնելու համար  :Ok:  : 
 Կարծում եմ` դեմ չեք լինի, եթե ես ևս աևտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը այս հարցի շուրջ:

Առավել մեծ հաճույքով դիտում եմ Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքը: Չի կարելի չնկատել նրանց  տեխնիկական առավելությունը: Ծրագրերն ու ֆիլմերն էլ հետաքրքիր են բավականին:

----------


## Riddle

Ես այն զզվելի մարդկանց թվին եմ պատկանում, որոնք նախընտրում են հեռակառավարման վահանակը, այնպես որ չեմ կարող մասնակցել հարցմանը: :Blush:

----------


## PoeT

Ես դիտում եմ «Կարգին հաղորդումը», ինձ շատ դուր է գալիս, սակայն ցավոք պիտի հայտնեմ, որ ընդունում եմ նրա վնասակարությունը մեր հայերիս համար։ Երևի ճիշտ կլինի, որ թարգեն ցուցադրումը հեռուստատեսությամբ։

Ինձ համար շատ տհաճ է, երբ 7-8 տարեկան երեխաները «Լենա իդի զդես» ասելով ման են գալիս։

Չէ՝ իրոք հիմա մեր հեռուստատեսությունը ավելի շատ վատն է ցուցադրում։

1. Սերիալներ – Ես չեմ հասկանում, ոնց են մարդիկ սերիալներ դիտում։ Արդյո՞ք չկան ժամանակ անցկացնելու ավելի հետաքրքիր ու օգտակար ձևեր։ Իրոք, սերիալները բթացնում են մարդկանց։ Ինչ որ մեկը կարո՞ղ է գրել մի սերիալի անուն, որը ինչ որ բան է սովորեցնում։ Չէ՝ դժվար։

2. Անորակ երաժշտություն – Հեռարձակվող երաժշտության, եթե ոչ ավել, ապա 90 տոկոսը աղբ է։ Հայերը «երգում են» բացառապես միայն սիրո և հայրենիքի մասին, ուրիշ թեմա կարծես չկա։ Ռուսների երգերը լսել ընդհանրապես չեմ կարողանում, սրանց մոտ նորից լրիվ անիմաստ խոսքեր ու երաժշտություն։ Դե իսկ անգլերեն երգերն ու կլիպերն էլ հիշեցնում են պոռնոգրաֆիկ ֆիլմեր։ Ուրիշ բան չի ցուցադրվում։

3. Ֆիլմեր – Դե իսկ ֆիլմերն էլ, տափակ, անորակ մարտաֆիլմեր են։ Սա նրան սպանեց, նա սրան սպանեց, սա սրան սիրեց, նա մեռավ ու ամենակարևորը վերջում մնացին աղջիկն ու տղան։ Էէէէ դրա համար էլ ամբողջ օրը դրսից երեխաների ձայներ են լսվում, «Պիստո պիստո չխաղա՞նք», «Դշ դշ դշ, արա ես քեզ սպանեցի», «Մեռի անասուն»։

4. Լուրեր – Ճիշտն ասած լուրերի մասին ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց ճանաչելով Արթուրին, համոզված եմ, որ սխալ կարծիք չէր կազմի։

Մի խոսքով երկար կարելի է խոսել, մեր հիմիկվա ԱՆՈՐԱԿ վիճակի մասին։

----------


## PoeT

> Չի կարելի չնկատել նրանց տեխնիկական առավելությունը:


Տեխնիկական առավելությունը, դեռ շաաաատ քիչ է, Litto ջան։

----------


## Litto

... Իհարկե, չեմ վիճում... Բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ շաաատ է ազդում դիտելու ցանկության վրա ...  :Cool:

----------


## Fobus

Չգիտեմ , թե ձեր համար որն է որակով երաժշտությունը , բայց համարյա ամեն առավոտ , Արմենակոբով ցույց են տալիս Paul McCartney-ի , Cranberries-ի համերգներից են ցույց տալիս , կամ էլ ինչ որ մի նորմալ բան ... որը շատ հաճելի է ...
Հայրենիքով երեխաների համար լավ հաղորդումներ կան ... ու գիշերային եթերն էլ շատ լավն է .... միացնում են Mezzo ... ու մեծ հաճույքով մեկ - մեկ նայում եմ ...
Շողակաթով էլ մեկ մեկ ինչ որ հետաքրքիր բաներ են լինում : Մի քանի անգամ ինչ որ մոլորակների մասին հաղորդում էր , BBC World-ի սերիաներից : 
ԱՐ ... հետաքրքիր է լսել լուրերը ... գնալով լավանում է ամեն ինչ նրանց մոտ ... 
TV5 ... չեմ կարում ինչ որ լավ բան գտնեմ ... 
Հ2 ... համարյա թե անկապ ալիք ա ...
Հ1.... իշխանամետ ... չունի լավ ծրագրեր , որ նայելուց հաճույք եմ ստանում ...
Երկիր-Մեդիա .. հետաքրքիր ալիք ... լավ հաղորդավարներ .. ու լավ լրագրողներ ... լավ ծրագրեր ...երիտասարդների մասին ինչ որ ծչագին ուներ լավ ...
Կենտրոն .... լավ ալիք է ... 
Նոր ալիք , Դար 21 ....  բա ափսոս չէր Ա1+-ը ... 
Շանթ... հումորը այնքան էլ լավը չէ ... Արմենիա-ինը ավելի լավն է ... այնքան էլ չեմ սիրում Մնացականյանի վարած ծրագրերը , բայց մնացածների համեմատ երևի ամենալավն է ... 
Արմենիա (Armenia) --- լավ տեխնիկա ունեն ... լավ կինոներ են ցույց տալիս ... բայց չունեն լավ հաղորդավարներ ու լրագրողներ ... երևի մենակ տեխնիկան է շատ լավը ...

----------


## PoeT

> ... Իհարկե, չեմ վիճում... Բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ շաաատ է ազդում դիտելու ցանկության վրա ...


2 շաբաթ առաջ, չեմ հիշում որ ալիքով, սարսափելի որակով, Deep Purple ի համերգ էի նայում։ Շատ էի զարմացել, որ տենց բան էլ են ցուցադրում։

----------


## Աբելյան

Որով որ ֆուտբոլ են ցույց տալի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթուրին հարց ունեմ. դու ի՞նչ հումոր ես հավանում : Մի բան էլ.եթե  դու «Կարգին հաղորդումը» չես հավանում, դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ հաղորդումը վատնա:


Շատ հետաքրքիր հարց էր...  :Think:   Ի՞նչ հումոր եմ սիրում: Լավ հումոր եմ սիրում, ոչ տափակ, ոչ անհամ ու ոչ նաֆթալինոտ  :Wink:  
Հաղորդումը վատնա անկախ նրանից ես սիրում եմ թե չէ: Իմ սիրելուց նա չի լավանա, կամ իմ չսիրելուց այն չի վատանում

----------


## Aida

> Հաղորդումը վատնա անկախ նրանից ես սիրում եմ թե չէ: Իմ սիրելուց նա չի լավանա, կամ իմ չսիրելուց այն չի վատանում


Եթե դժվար չի կարաս ասես ինչո՞վ ա վատ





> Պետք չի աղավաղել իմ ասած խոսքերը: Բացարձակապես նպատակ չեմ ունեցել համեմատել դրսի ու հայկական ալիքները


Նույն գրառմանդ մեջ այս տողերիդ վերևի տողը կարդա:

Լավ դե էլ ինչ ենք գլուխ ջարդում մեկա ես իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխի ու կնախընտրեմ Արմենիան: Բայց, որ ասում եմ Արմենիա եմ նախընտրում, դա չի նշանակում, որ օրը 24 ժամ նստած էդ ալիքն եմ նայում, կան հաղորդումներ, որ իմ նյարդերի վրա էլ են ազդում  ու ընդհանրապես շատ ժամանակ չեմ ունենում հեռուստացույց նայելու: Բայց նախընտրում եմ Արմենիան:Հա ու մեկ էլ մի բան ավելացնեմ: Համոզված եմ, որ եթե էդ «Հայ սուպերսթարը» ցույց տային Արմենիայով դուք դա կհամարեիք հիմար ու անմակարդակ հաղորդաշար: խոստովանեք, որ ճիշտ եմ ասում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե դժվար չի կարաս ասես ինչո՞վ ա վատ


Հումորի ցածր մակարդակով, տափակ կատարմամբ ու հումորի հնացվածությամբ: Նրանք հումոր ընդհանրապես չեն ստեղծում: Եվգենի Պետրոսյանի 100 տարվա հումորներն են ցուցադրում:



> Հա ու մեկ էլ մի բան ավելացնեմ: Համոզված եմ, որ եթե էդ «Հայ սուպերսթարը» ցույց տային Արմենիայով դուք դա կհամարեիք հիմար ու անմակարդակ հաղորդաշար: խոստովանեք, որ ճիշտ եմ ասում:


Եթե Արմենիական ոճով ու մակարդակով լիներ, հաստատ չէի նայի  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Ամեն օր առավոտյան և երեկոյան Euronews կես ժամ:
Շանթի , որոշ հաղորդումներ ու Հ1,  Armenia մենակ ֆուտբոլ:
Ու անպայման OPT ի KBH ու էլի մի քանի հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներ:
Սերիալ նայում եմ ամիսը մեկ , եթե Մամաս միացնի, ու էդ հերիքա ամբողջ ամսվա էղածը հասկանալու համար:
Մեկ էլ վախտին նայում էի Armenia-ի Express-ը բայց փչացրին:
Հա մոռացա եթե նայելու բան չկա, MTv;

----------


## HardRock

Բա քվիարկության մեջ խի ԱԼՄ-ն չկա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Քվիարկել եմ Շանթի օգտին, բայց եթե երկրորդ հնարավորություննել լիներ կքվիարկեի նաև Արմենիայի օգտին: Սպորտի և լավ ֆիլմերի համար:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ամեն օր առավոտյան և երեկոյան Euronews կես ժամ:
> Շանթի , որոշ հաղորդումներ ու Հ1, Armenia մենակ ֆուտբոլ:
> *Ու անպայման OPT ի KBH ու էլի մի քանի հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներ:*
> Սերիալ նայում եմ ամիսը մեկ , եթե Մամաս միացնի, ու էդ հերիքա ամբողջ ամսվա էղածը հասկանալու համար:
> Մեկ էլ վախտին նայում էի Armenia-ի Express-ը բայց փչացրին:
> Հա մոռացա եթե նայելու բան չկա, MTv;


 :Love:  
Կարգին հաղորդում նայի  :LOL:  

Սկզվում թվաց ես եմ գրել  :Wink:   ես էլ էի նայում Էքսպրեսսը  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Էքսպրեսսի մասին լրիվ մորացել էի ... միակ նորմալ բանը Արմենիայով, բացի ֆուտբոլից ...

----------


## Aida

> Հումորի ցածր մակարդակով, տափակ կատարմամբ ու հումորի հնացվածությամբ: Նրանք հումոր ընդհանրապես չեն ստեղծում: Եվգենի Պետրոսյանի 100 տարվա հումորներն են ցուցադրում:


Ասեմ, որ հիմնականում ծիծաղում ես ոչ թե հիմնական հումորի վրա, որը ոչ միշտ ա քո ասած Եվգենի Պետրոսյանի 100 տարվա հումորներներից, այլ ինձ շատ դուր ա գալիս իրանց մատուցման ձևն ու դերասանությունը: Որը շատ հաճելի ու ծիծաղելի  է: Եվ թեկուզ թող լինի Պերոսյանի 100 տարվա հումորը կամ ընդհանրապես հումորիկ չլինի մեկա եթե իրանք են ցուցադրում շատ ծիղաղելու ա: Բայց ասեմ մեծամասամբ իրանց մանրապատումները շաատ էլ հումորիկ են: իսկ դու շարունակի «Վերվարածները» նայել:





> Եթե Արմենիական ոճով ու մակարդակով լիներ, հաստատ չէի նայի


Արմենիական ոճն ու մակարդակը որնա՞:

----------


## Koms

նախընտրում եմ Շանթը` հիմնականում օբյեկտիվության համար,

----------


## Artgeo

> Ասեմ, որ հիմնականում ծիծաղում ես ոչ թե հիմնական հումորի վրա, որը ոչ միշտ ա քո ասած Եվգենի Պետրոսյանի 100 տարվա հումորներներից, այլ ինձ շատ դուր ա գալիս իրանց մատուցման ձևն ու դերասանությունը: Որը շատ հաճելի ու ծիծաղելի  է: Եվ թեկուզ թող լինի Պերոսյանի 100 տարվա հումորը կամ ընդհանրապես հումորիկ չլինի մեկա եթե իրանք են ցուցադրում շատ ծիղաղելու ա: Բայց ասեմ մեծամասամբ իրանց մանրապատումները շաատ էլ հումորիկ են: իսկ դու շարունակի «Վերվարածները» նայել:
> 
> Արմենիական ոճն ու մակարդակը որնա՞:


Վերվարածները չեմ նայում  :Wink:   Դա էլ ծիծաղելու չեմ համարում

Արմենիայի ոճն ու մակարդակը գռեհիկա ու ցածր մակարդակի, առավոտներն էլ քուչային:

----------


## Aida

> առավոտներն էլ քուչային:


Եթե կարելի ա, մի անգամ էլ նույն միտքդ արտահայտի մի քիչ ուրիշ բառերով, ուղղակի գրածիդ իմաստը չհասկացա:

----------


## Artgeo

փողոցային. ժարգոնային

----------


## Aida

> Արմենիայի ոճն ու մակարդակը գռեհիկա ու ցածր մակարդակի, առավոտներն էլ քուչային:


Դու քո կարծիքն ունես, իսկ ես իմ: Ես չեմ պատրաստվում քո գրածին հակաճառեմ, որովհետև կարծիքները ոչ միշտ են կիսվում և պարտադիր չի բոլորը իրար նման մտածեն:

----------


## Fahrenheit

Չեմ քվեարկել ոչ մի ալիքին էլ չեմ քվեարկել ,քանի որ դեռ չեմ տեսել մի ալիք թվարկվածներից , որոնց հաղորդումների գոնե 60%-ը նայեմ ...
միակ ալիքը , որի մեծ սիրահարն եմ , *<<культура>>* ալիքն է ...
միշտ այդ ալիքից կարելի է ինչ-որ բան սովորել ...

----------


## Anushik

ես բոլոր ալիքներն էլ նայում եմ, ու ամեն տեղ մի բան կա , որ ընտրում եմ, ոչ մի ալիք հարյուր տոկոսանոց չի, ու դա բնական բան է, անգամ ռուսական ալիքները հիմար հաղորդումներ ունեն, այնպես որ ամեն տեղ քեզ համար հետաքրքիր բան գտեք ու քիչ քննադատեք :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

Չիշտն ասաց ես որ 13 տարեկան էի շատ էի սիրում կարգին հաղորդումը...բայց միշտ թաքուն էի նայում, քանի որ հայրիկս իմ վրա միշտ բարկնաում էր..այդ ժամանակ կարծում էի որ հայրիկս սխալ է, բայց որ մեծացա տեսա, որ հայրիկս այդ ջղայնանալով ինձ փրկել էր կոծանման գնալուց:  Հիմա ընդհանրապես Արմենիա չեմ նայում, բացի ֆուտբոլից...էն ել հազարից մեկ...ալիքներից երևի ոչ մեկը չեմ նախնտրում...բայց կան լավ հաղորդումնեռ, կրկնում եմ հաղորդումներ այլ ոչ ալիքներ...:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հայաստանի բոլոր ալիքներն էլ դեռ աճելու տեղ ունեն, սակայն առաջընթացը բոլոր ալիքների մոտ (բացի Հ2-ից) օր-օրի ավելի ու ավելի նկատելի է դառնում: Իսկ ես ամենից շատ դիտում եմ Շանթը :Hands Up:  , շատ լավ հաղորդումներ են ցուցադրվում այդ ալիքով, լուրերը շատ լավն են, ու մի տեսակ այդ ալիքը նայելուց տրամադրությունս բարձրանում է:

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

Անկասկաց ՇԱՆՏ :Hands Up:

----------


## Luso xach

ՇԱՆԹ-ը և  ԴԱՐ–21-ը շատ լավ ալիքներ են   :Hands Up:  
 իսկ ԱԼՄ-ն  թողնես ծաղրեն ծերերին զզվում եմ   :Angry2:

----------


## Smergh

> ՇԱՆԹ-ը և  ԴԱՐ–21-ը շատ լավ ալիքներ են   
>  իսկ ԱԼՄ-ն  թողնես ծաղրեն ծերերին զզվում եմ


"Շանթ"-ն իսկապես` այսօր գործեղներից լավագույնն է: :Hands Up:  
"ԱԼՄ"-ի շնորհիվ հիմարը հիմարին տեսնում է հեռվից: :LOL:      Նրա երևացող տիրոջը (ես համոզված չեմ, որ նրա վերևում ոչ ոք չկա) դեռ 4 տարի առաջ անվանել եմ  "եթերային յեհովական"` ընտրաձայնավորսությամբ զբաղվելու համար:

----------


## Mesrop

Armenia - TV5: CS media -ի կայֆն ուրիշ ա…  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Armenia ու TV5... Ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում... Ու ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույցով  ֆուտբոլից բացի հազարից մեկ ա ինչ-որ բան հետաքրքրում))

----------


## AMzone

ես տարբեր ալիքներ եմ դիտում, բայց շատը նախնտրում եմ Հ1

----------


## Hayrenaser

> Armenia ու TV5... Ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում... Ու ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույցով  ֆուտբոլից բացի հազարից մեկ ա ինչ-որ բան հետաքրքրում))


Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մայիսի 23-ին  Հ1-ով նայել Չեմպիօնների լիգայի եզրափակիչը՝ 
 :Hands Up:  

Ավելացվել է 57 վայրկյան անց



> Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մայիսի 23-ին  Հ1-ով նայել Չեմպիօնների լիգայի եզրափակիչը՝


Liverpool-Milan

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

*Armenia - TV5*  և *Շանթ*

----------


## Firegirl777

Իսկ եթե, ոչ մեկն էլ դուր չի՞ գալիս

----------


## Artgeo

Ա1+-ն եմ նախընտրում

----------


## Ungrateful

Իմ կարծիքով ամենա լավը Արմենիանա, վորտեվ ինչքան լավ նախագիծա լինում, մեծամասնությունը Արմենիաիննա

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ կարծիքով ամենա լավը Արմենիանա, վորտեվ ինչքան լավ նախագիծա լինում, մեծամասնությունը Արմենիաիննա


Ուհու, օրինակ «Դիլ կամ նո դիլ» շատ լավ նախագիծ ա...

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ուհու, օրինակ «Դիլ կամ նո դիլ» շատ լավ նախագիծ ա...


Դե բացի դրանից, օրինակ Super Duet, կարգին հաղորդում, "Մի Ֆիլմի պատմությւն" :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

Ա*ռ*մենիայի ծրագրերը մեկը մեկից «գլուխգործոցա», ոնց որ հատուկ հավաքածու լինի:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ուզումես ասես միհատ նորմալ ծրագիր չկա հա՞

----------


## Cesare

Հ1-ը : Որտև միակ ալիքն ա, որ Ֆուտբոլը կարգին ձևով ցույց են տալիս :
Շանթով Պրեմիեր Լիգան ել ցույց չեն տալու :
Արմենիայով են չդզեց, որ սկսին դիլ կամ նօ դիլը :

Ինձ euronews -ն ա դուր գալիս, բայց ոչ armnews-ը  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

Հ1ն է սկսել դուրս գալ, 2 աստղից հետո... լավ նախագիծ էր...

----------


## Kashatagh

Հիմա արդեն ինտերնետային հեռուստատեսությունն է մասսայական դառնում:
http://www.horizonarmeniantv.com
http://www.artn.tv/streaming

----------


## Brigada

Շանթ,կենտրոնը

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Գիտես ինչ տղա ջան ոնց-որ հասկացա անունդ Արթուրա, թե՞ դու մենակ Arthur տարբերակն ես ընդունում: 
> 
> նեղանալ չի լինի, որովհետև ինձ համար ամեն Arthur-ի կարծիքը  էական չի:
> 
> դե դու երևի Շանթով Վերվարածներն ես հա՞ նայում ու լիաթոք ծիծաղում: հալալա քեզ ջ
> 
> Մինչև էսօր Արմենիայով սխալ նորթություն չեն ասել: Չեմ կարծում, թե մի քանի տարի աշխատել ես Արմենիայի ստուդիայում, որ տենց լավ գիտես իրանց տված ինֆորմացիայի ճշտությունն ու ...
> 
> Սա արդեն պետք ա չասեիր. քո տարիքի տղան պետք է որ իմանա, որ մարդու գիտելիքների մասին պատկերացում չես կարող կազմել դատելով միայն այն բանից թե ինչ հաղորդաշար է նա նայում: 
> ...


Ասեմ, որ մեր Արտգեոն, "ամեն մի Արթուր" չի, այլ յուրահատուկ ու մեծ վարկանիշ ունեցող մարդ է, շատ խելացի, լայն մտահորիզոնով ու մակարդակով մարդ է, և ես իր կարծիքի հետ ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

H1 - Հայլուր 4ever  :Sicx:

----------


## Արտիստ

> H1 - Հայլուր 4ever


փորձել ես հայլուրի ժամանակ հեռուստացույցի ձայնը անջատես ու կողքից միացնես Արմենչիկի «Հավատամ թե չէ» երգը...հաստատ կայֆա :Smile:

----------


## Moon

Նախ ասեմ, որ համաձայն չեմ, որ Արմեն-ակոբն ու Շողակաթը միասին են կցված հարցման մեջ։ Դրանք շատ տարբեր ալիքներ են, ես ինքս քվեարկել եմ Շողակաթի համար։ Կարծում եմ, որ միակ նորմալ հեռուստաալիքն է, որը մարդուն տալիս է ճիշտ դաստիարակություն ու հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա։ Շատ եմ սիրում հատկապես վավերագրական ֆիլմերը։ Մասնագիտական տեսանկյունից բարձր մակարդակի են։ Հատկապես շատ եմ սիրում Արա Շիրինյանի վավերագրական ֆիլմերը։
Իսկ մեր հեռուստաեթերում այսօր վավ.ֆիլմերի պակաս շատ է զգացվում։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է լրատվականններին, ես վաղուց արդեն դադարել եմ հեռուստացույցով լրատվական դիտել, բացի CNN-ից։

----------


## Kuk

*Հ1
հ2
Շանթ
Արմեն-Ակոբ - Շողակաթ
Երկիր Մեդիա
ԱՐ
Նոր Ալիք - Դար 21
Հայ TV
Կենտրոն
Armenia - TV5*

Նշվածներից ոչ մեկը չեմ նախընտրում. քվեարկությանը չեմ մասնակցել: Այս հեռուստաալիքները տանում են դեպի կատարյալ բթացում: Հաղորդումները հիմնականում իրականացնում են ուղեղի բջիջների սպանդ:


Իհարկե կան նաև բացառություններ:

----------


## Elmo

ԱՐ. Ժամը 00:00 -ից հետո.

----------


## Kuk

> ԱՐ. Ժամը 00:00 -ից հետո.


Էդ ժամին ինչա լինո՞ւմ որ :Think:  *էռոծիկա՞* :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

*Հ1*  :Tongue:

----------


## Monk

Իսկ ինչու են Արմեն-Ակոբն ու Շողակաթը միասին նշված? Միանգամայն տարբեր հեռուստաալիքներ են:

----------


## Kuk

> *Հ1*


Դու երևի մենակ ֆուտբոլ ես նայում :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դու երևի մենակ ֆուտբոլ ես նայում



Բա , Հայլու՞րը :Shok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Էս ուրիշ նորմալ ալիք չկաաաաաաաաաաաա գրաաած  :Sad:  Ոչ մեկ չեմ նայում, մեկ մեկ մենակ լրաբեր... :Smile: 

Դե նշվածներից երևի Ար-ը, ժամը  12-ից հետո «պլանետա սպորտնա»  :LOL: , մեկ մեկ մեծ հաճույքով նայում եմ, հատկապես որ սպորտային պարերն են ցույց տալիս ... :Love:

----------


## Նարե

ախր ալի՞ք կա , որ նայենք....... :Angry2:

----------


## P.S.

> Էս ուրիշ նորմալ ալիք չկաաաաաաաաաաաա գրաաած  Ոչ մեկ չեմ նայում, մեկ մեկ մենակ լրաբեր...
> 
> Դե նշվածներից երևի Ար-ը, ժամը  12-ից հետո «պլանետա սպորտնա» , մեկ մեկ մեծ հաճույքով նայում եմ, հատկապես որ սպորտային պարերն են ցույց տալիս ...


ես էլ եմ էդ պլանետա սպորտը նայում, բայց հատկապես բիլիարդի մրցումները:

----------


## VisTolog

Քանի որ բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն չկա, ես կթվարկեմ իմ սիրելիները  :Tongue: 
1. Արմենիա
2. Շանթ
3. Նոր Ալիք- Դար 21
4. Երկիր Մեդիա
5. ԱրմենԱկոբ
6. TV5
7. Հ1
8. Պետրոս, էէէէ, Կենտրոն
9. Հ2
10. Ավետիս  :LOL: 
11. Երևան
12.Շողակաթ
...  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 45 վայրկյան անց
Էն վերջի 3-4 հատը կարաք չհաշվեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

Նշել եմ ԱՐ-ը, բայց դրանով էլ հիացած չեմ։
Օրինակ Արմենիան ա համեմատաբար լավ հաղորդումներ պատրաստում, բայց տանել չեմ կարում էդ ալիքի անկազմակերպությունը։ Ծրագրում մի բան են գրում, ուրիշ բան են ցույց տալիս....
ԱԼՄ-ի երգերն ու բանաստեղծությունները որ հանեն, կարգին ալիք կդառնա։ :LOL:  :LOL: 
Իսկ Հ1-ը.....եթե սպորտային ու նմանատիպ ծրագրերը չհաշվենք (օրինակ` Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնություն, Օլիմպիական խաղեր, Եւրատեսիլ, եւ այլն), էդ ալիքը... :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: ։

----------


## Սերխիո

*Կետրոնը* բարձրացրեց մակարդակը ՝ Բունդեսլիգան ցուցադրելով , բայց դե Սենիկը հեչ մեկնաբան չի էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Scorpion

Հիմնականում Շանթն եմ նայում....իրանց լուրերն են դուրս գալիս, չնայած իմ կարծիքով, այդքան ել մակարդակով չեն (մեկ-մեկ սկսում են վերվարածներից խոսալ)...գիշերներն էլ լավ ֆիլմեր են ցույց տալիս....մեկ-մեկ էլ Discovery ալիքի հաղուրդումները... :Smile:

----------


## LevX

Վերոհիշյալներից ոչ մեկը, ... որպես տարբերակ՝ Discovery Science.

----------


## VisTolog

Արդեն 3 ամիս կլինի, ինչ ես հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում.
Եթե հաշվեմ թե էտ ընթաղքում ինչքան եմ նայել, ուրեմն մի 24 ժամ էլ չի լինի

----------


## Mitre

[QUOTE=Rammstein;1041129]
ԱԼՄ-ի երգերն ու բանաստեղծությունները որ հանեն, կարգին ալիք կդառնա։ :LOL:  :LOL: 
/QUOTE]

ԱԼՄ-ից ամեն ինչ հանես, մենակ եղանակի տեսությունը թողնես, էլի ալիք չի դառնա:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Հայկական ալիքներից մենակ ԱՐ-ն ա, որ համարյա ամեն օր նայում եմ/00:00-ից հետո/
Մնացած ալիքներից շատերը կարելի ա նույնիսկ ջնջել…

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես էլ եմ «ԱՐ» քվեարկել՝ միայն ու միայն մանկական-հին-բարի-սովետական ֆիլմերի ու մուլտերի համար: Մնացածը նույն էքսկրիմենտն են: Բայց դե՝ ընտրում ենք չարյաց փոքրագույնը:

----------


## The_Ar

Շողակաթ որովհետև միակ նորմալ ալիքն է :Hands Up:

----------


## Doberman

Սաղ ալիքներից էլ զզվում եմ Կաբելային եմ քաշել գժանոցա չեմ հասցնում մի հաղորդում նայեմ միհատ ավելի հետաքրքիրնա սկսում, չեմի հայկականները 100 կռուգ ֆռում ես միհատ նոռմալ կանալ չկա :Bad:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս սաղ կան, բացի ԱԼՄ-ից

----------


## Օբսիդիան

Իմ կարծիքով ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱՆա ամենալավ ալիքը որովհետև համարյա ամեն մարդու ծաշակի հաղորդում կա:

----------


## Kuk

> Իմ կարծիքով ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱՆա ամենալավ ալիքը որովհետև համարյա ամեն մարդու ծաշակի հաղորդում կա:


հա, շատ լավն ա Արմենիան :Love:  բա չաղ հարսանիքը, բա էն թմբլիկը :Love:  սերիալները գեղեցիկ հայերենով, հաճելի առոգանությամբ :Love: 

Հ.Գ. :Bad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> հա, շատ լավն ա Արմենիան բա չաղ հարսանիքը, բա էն թմբլիկը սերիալները գեղեցիկ հայերենով, հաճելի առոգանությամբ
> 
> Հ.Գ.


Արմենիա ալիքը դեռ  կա՞  :LOL: , ես մեկ  տարի առաջ իմ հեռուստացույցից վերջնականապես ջնջեցի  այդ ալիքը,  կարգին հաղորդում կարելի է ուրիշ ձևով էլ նայել :
Պատճառը Արմենիայի գույներն են, աշխատողների անորակ կազմը , տգիտության գագաթնակետը, սերիալները  :Bad: , Դիանան  :Tomato:  :Հ1-ը որ Հ1-ա, Արմենիայից լավնա  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> էս սաղ կան, բացի ԱԼՄ-ից


Վախեցել են հարցման մեջ առաջին տեղ բռնի, դրա համար չեն դրել։ :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Հիմիկվա դրությամբ մենակ Հ1 ու Արմենիա եմ նայում.. պատճառը ֆուտբոլներն են քանի որ մենակ ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում  :Think:  :Blush:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող էսօր բոլորի մոտ ա՞, որ Արմենիան սենց վատ ա ցույց տալիս (ավելի շուտ ցույց չի տալիս), թե՞ մենակ մեր մոտ ա։
Էրեկ նորմալ էր, էսօր մենակ ձայնն ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ լսվում, պատկերը չկա, ինչ-որ խառը բաներ ա ցույց տալիս։  :Scare:

----------


## masivec

> Ժող էսօր բոլորի մոտ ա՞, որ Արմենիան սենց վատ ա ցույց տալիս (ավելի շուտ ցույց չի տալիս), թե՞ մենակ մեր մոտ ա։
> Էրեկ նորմալ էր, էսօր մենակ ձայնն ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ լսվում, պատկերը չկա, ինչ-որ խառը բաներ ա ցույց տալիս։


Չէ,մեր մոտ նորմալ ցույց ա տալիս :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Rammstein

Արդեն մեր մոտ էլ նոորմալացավ։ Բայց առավոտ, համարյա չկար։  :Think:

----------


## cold skin

Նշվածներից մենակ ԱՐ-ն ա, որ մի քիչ լսելու, ֆո~ւ, նայելու ա:Մնացած բոլոր ալիքները մարազմ են: Կարելի ` նայել կամ դիտել  "Կուլտուրա"-ն, НТВ, "Հայրենիք", մեկ-մեկ "Արարատ":




––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––
Ինչպես հոտած ձվի ճեղքից, դուրս ծորաց իմ ներսում կուտակվածը…

----------


## Ռեդ

Արմենիան, Նոր Տարվա օրը՝ 31ին ժամը տասներկուսին ինձ համար Հ1 ալիքը զրո է դառնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ֆուտբոլների համար Հ1 ու Արմենիա… :Smile:  Կարգինի համար Արմենիա :Smile: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես Շանթ :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ֆուտբոլների համար Հ1 ու Արմենիա… Կարգինի համար Արմենիա
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես Շանթ


Ախր շանթով 4 կմ գովազդ են անում։

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ախր շանթով 4 կմ գովազդ են անում։


Դե փող են աշխատում,ինչ անենք :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ախ այս ֆիլմերն ու հաղորդումները  :Angry2: , որոնք ընդհատում են մեր շատ սիրելի գովազդները  :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ամենակարգին ալիքները ռուսական ալիքներն են,նենց Արն եմ շատ հավանում  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

Լրատվական ու սերիալների հատվածը հանած, հայկականներից հաջողա Շանթը: Կարողանում են Հայաստանի չափանիշներով որակյալ հաղորդումներ հանել: Դուրս գալիս ա, որ փաստագրական ֆիլմեր էլ են ցույց տալիս:

----------


## Rammstein

Մենակ ռսներից թխել գիտեն։ Ռուսական Минута Славы-ն թխել են ու սարքել են ինչ-որ անհաջող հաղորդում, անունն էլ չեմ հիշում։ Քանի՞ հաղորդում կարելի ա թվարկել, որ Շանթը իրա սեփական նախագծով ա թողարկել։

----------


## Norton

> Մենակ ռսներից թխել գիտեն։ Ռուսական Минута Славы-ն թխել են ու սարքել են ինչ-որ անհաջող հաղորդում, անունն էլ չեմ հիշում։ Քանի՞ հաղորդում կարելի ա թվարկել, որ Շանթը իրա սեփական նախագծով ա թողարկել։


Ստոպ, դրանք ռուսական նախագծեր չեն: Բոլոր նախագծերը Միլիոնատեր, 10-ի ուժը, Թաքնված տաղանդ, Սուպերսթար և այլն միջազգային պրոյեկտներ են, որը կազմակերպելու համար հեռուստատեսությունը գնում ա հեռարձակման իրավունքը, փաստորեն ռուսներն էլ ուրիշներից են "թխել": :Cool: 
Հետո, Շանթը էլի կրկնեմ* Հայաստանի չափանիշներով* կարողանում ա, որակյալ անել այդ ամենը: Հիմա համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ Արմենիան վերցրելա, "Երբ պարում են աստղերը" նախագիծը ու լրիվ ավիրել :Bad: , ես դեպքում ես կնախընտրեյի , որ այդ գործը կատարեր Շանթը՝ համոզված եմ ավելի որակով կլիներ, բայց ոչ կատարյալ: :Cool: 
Իսկ քանի որ այս թեմայում քննարկումները գնումա *հայկական* հեռուստաալիքների վերաբերյալ, այլ երկրների հեռուստաալիքների հետ համեմատելը համարում եմ սխալ՝ մանավանդ խոշոր պետությունների ՌԴ, ԱՄՆ, Եվրոպական երկրների, դրանք անհամեմատելի են՝ թե՛ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմով, թե՛ տեխնիկական զիվածությամբ, թե՛ ֆինանսական միջոցներով: Կարելի է մրցել հարևան երկրների հետ ու փորձել նրանցից որակյալ արտադրաքնհանելով, առանձնանալ ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա:
Ես դեռ չեմ անդրադառնում լրատվական հատվածին, որը հեռուստատեսության կարևոր ֆունկցիաներից մեկն է, այդ առումով արդեն պետք է որպես համեմատություն վերցնվի առավել զարգացած եվրոպական երկրների օրինակը: Հեռուստաալիքները պարտավոր տալ անաչառ լրատվություն, որը այժմ ոչ մի հեռուստատեսություն չի կատարում:

----------


## Moon

> Հետո, Շանթը էլի կրկնեմ* Հայաստանի չափանիշներով* կարողանում ա, որակյալ անել այդ ամենը: Հիմա համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ Արմենիան վերցրելա, "*Երբ պարում են աստղերը"* նախագիծը ու լրիվ ավիրել, ես դեպքում ես կնախընտրեյի , որ այդ գործը կատարեր Շանթը՝ համոզված եմ ավելի որակով կլիներ, բայց ոչ կատարյալ:


Էս նախագիծը ինձ համար ամենածիծաղելին ա մեր եթերում...էլ ո՞վ դիմանար աստղերը պարում են....հե հե...բա եթե երգիչ ես կամ աստղ այսպես կոչված ուրեմն պիտի պարես... :LOL: 
Արմենիայից ալերգիա ունեմ...ոչ մի նորմալ բան չկա եթերում, էլ չեմ խոսում լրատվականի մասին, որի մեկնաբանները հա ձևի հետևից ընկած նենց մի հատ տեքստ են կարդում, որ թվում ա,թե ֆլիրտ են անում հեռուստադիտողի հետ։ Իմ շատ սիրելի Պավել Շերեմետի տված խորհուրդը մեջբերեմ, որը կյանքում չեմ մոռանա. "Не флиртуйте с камерой" :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ստոպ, դրանք ռուսական նախագծեր չեն: Բոլոր նախագծերը Միլիոնատեր, 10-ի ուժը, Թաքնված տաղանդ, Սուպերսթար և այլն միջազգային պրոյեկտներ են, որը կազմակերպելու համար հեռուստատեսությունը գնում ա հեռարձակման իրավունքը, փաստորեն ռուսներն էլ ուրիշներից են "թխել":
> Հետո, Շանթը էլի կրկնեմ* Հայաստանի չափանիշներով* կարողանում ա, որակյալ անել այդ ամենը: Հիմա համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ Արմենիան վերցրելա, "Երբ պարում են աստղերը" նախագիծը ու լրիվ ավիրել, ես դեպքում ես կնախընտրեյի , որ այդ գործը կատարեր Շանթը՝ համոզված եմ ավելի որակով կլիներ, բայց ոչ կատարյալ:
> Իսկ քանի որ այս թեմայում քննարկումները գնումա *հայկական* հեռուստաալիքների վերաբերյալ, այլ երկրների հեռուստաալիքների հետ համեմատելը համարում եմ սխալ՝ մանավանդ խոշոր պետությունների ՌԴ, ԱՄՆ, Եվրոպական երկրների, դրանք անհամեմատելի են՝ թե՛ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմով, թե՛ տեխնիկական զիվածությամբ, թե՛ ֆինանսական միջոցներով: Կարելի է մրցել հարևան երկրների հետ ու փորձել նրանցից որակյալ արտադրաքնհանելով, առանձնանալ ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա:
> Ես դեռ չեմ անդրադառնում լրատվական հատվածին, որը հեռուստատեսության կարևոր ֆունկցիաներից մեկն է, այդ առումով արդեն պետք է որպես համեմատություն վերցնվի առավել զարգացած եվրոպական երկրների օրինակը: Հեռուստաալիքները պարտավոր տալ անաչառ լրատվություն, որը այժմ ոչ մի հեռուստատեսություն չի կատարում:


Մի րոպե, ես չեմ ասում, որ ռուսներն են հորինել։ Բայց հենց ռուսները մի բան անում են, վռազ մերոնք էլ են սկսում։ Կոնկրետ Минута Славы-ի մասին չգիտեմ, թե ինչական նախագիծ ա, բայց գիտեմ, թե ինչ նախագծեր են 1000000ատերը կամ սուպերսթարը։
Միգուցե միլիոնատերը լավ ա ստացվել (չնայած դրանց տված գումարը ուղղակի ծիծաղալու ա` 1-ին անձեռնմխելին` 8000  :Lol2: ), բայց մյուս նախագծերը, մասնավորապես էն իմ վերեւում նշածը շատ վատ ա ստացվել։ Ու ռուսական Минута Славы-ից հետո ընդհանրապես չի նայվում։
Էլ չասեմ, որ ռուսական էն կարգին միլիոնատերը փակում են, որ ինչ ա իրանցը ցույց տան։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի տարի առաջ միգուցե ասեի, բայց երկար ժամանակ է հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում: Մեկ մեկ երեկոյան TV5-ով էն մերկերն ու ծիծաղելիներն եմ նայում  :Blush: 

Հազարից մեկ կարողա Կուլտուրա նայեմ...

----------


## Rammstein

Ես եթե միջինը հաշվեմ, ապա երեւի ամենաշատը EuroNews եմ նայում, որովհետեւ ուրիշ ալիքների վրայով անցնում եմ, ու հիմնականում բան չի լինում նայելու, ստիպված դա եմ գցում։

Քննություններից առաջ էլ, երբ որ սաղ գիշեր նստում եմ նախագծերիս վրա, ԵւրոՆյուզն եմ միացրած թողնում, ու չնայած նույն նորությունը մի 50 անգամ լսում եմ, մեկ ա ամենաքիչ նեռվ ուտող ալիքն ա։  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Էս հարցումը մաքրման կարիք ա զգում: Աղբակույտ ա հա՞ ինչ որ..

----------


## Norton

> Մի րոպե, ես չեմ ասում, որ ռուսներն են հորինել։ Բայց հենց ռուսները մի բան անում են, վռազ մերոնք էլ են սկսում։ Կոնկրետ Минута Славы-ի մասին չգիտեմ, թե ինչական նախագիծ ա, բայց գիտեմ, թե ինչ նախագծեր են 1000000ատերը կամ սուպերսթարը։
> Միգուցե միլիոնատերը լավ ա ստացվել (չնայած դրանց տված գումարը ուղղակի ծիծաղալու ա` 1-ին անձեռնմխելին` 8000 ), բայց մյուս նախագծերը, մասնավորապես էն իմ վերեւում նշածը շատ վատ ա ստացվել։ Ու ռուսական Минута Славы-ից հետո ընդհանրապես չի նայվում։
> Էլ չասեմ, որ ռուսական էն կարգին միլիոնատերը փակում են, որ ինչ ա իրանցը ցույց տան։


Մինուտա Սլավի ծրագիրը կարծեմ, նույնպես ամերիկյան է: Օրինակ կա ծրագիր, բաժանորդ անհասնաելի է, որը էլի միջազգային պրոյեկտ է, բայց ռուսներից "թխած" չի :Wink: 
Կարողա մյուս երկրների նույնատիպ ծրագրերից ինչ-ինչ չափանիշներով ետ է մնում, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է: Էլի ասեմ Շանթը դեռ որակովա, մյուս հեռուստալիքները նույն ծրագիրը 100 անգամ անորակ կկազմակերպեին՝ համոզված եմ:
Իսկ տված գումարի մասին, բրիտանական կամ ամերիկյան միլիոնատերի ծրագրերի համեմատ էլ ռուսական է ծիծաղելի գումար, այնտեղ 1.000.000 դոլլար է, իսկ ռուսաստանում ռուբլի: Ֆորմատ է այդպիսին, հետո հայերը նույնիսկ մի քանի անգամ բազմապատկել են գումարի չափը: Հետո հաշվի առ հեռուստատեսությունների ֆինանսական կարողություննենը՝ հայկական հեռուստաալիքները իրենց ֆինանական միջոցներով զգալի զիջում են ռուսական կամ եվրոպական հեռուստալիքներին:
Նորից համեմատություն ես անցկացնում՝ էլի եմ կրկնեմ՝ հայկական հեռուստալիքները կարող ես համեմատել միայն մյուս հայկական կամ մաքսիմումը տարածաշրջանային ՀՏ-ների հետ
Օրինակ միջազգային պրոյեկտների որակով կազմակերպումը համեմատիր մյուս հայկական հռուստալիքների կազմակերպածի հետ ու այս հարթությունում հարցը դիտարկիր: :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ տված գումարի մասին, բրիտանական կամ ամերիկյան միլիոնատերի ծրագրերի համեմատ էլ ռուսական է ծիծաղելի գումար, այնտեղ 1.000.000 դոլլար է, իսկ ռուսաստանում ռուբլի: Ֆորմատ է այդպիսին, հետո հայերը նույնիսկ մի քանի անգամ բազմապատկել են գումարի չափը: Հետո հաշվի առ հեռուստատեսությունների ֆինանսական կարողություննենը՝ հայկական հեռուստաալիքները իրենց ֆինանական միջոցներով զգալի զիջում են ռուսական կամ եվրոպական հեռուստալիքներին:


Միայն ասեմ, որ ռուսական միլիոնատերում եթե առաջ 1-ին եւ 2-րդ անձեռնմխելի գումարները նախկինում համապատասխանաբար 1000 եւ 32,000 RUR  էին, ապա հիմա դրանք կարծեմ 5000 եւ 100,000 են, իսկ ամենաբարձրը ոչ թե 1,000,000, այլ 3,000,000 RUR։

----------


## Սամվել

ԱԼՄ–ն Ուրա՞  :This:

----------


## Rammstein

> ԱԼՄ–ն Ուրա՞ 
> __________________
> Օ՜ ԻՄ Բիլայն


Սամ, ստեղ գրած ա «Ո՞ր *ալիքն* եք նախընտրում»։ :Lol2:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Սամ, ստեղ գրած ա «Ո՞ր *ալիքն* եք նախընտրում»։


Ի՜նչ պակաս ալիք ա ԱԼՄ-ն  :Huh:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ի՜նչ պակաս ալիք ա ԱԼՄ-ն


Դե հասկանո՞ւմ ես Red_Devils ջան, ԱԼՄ-ի երգերն ու Տիգրան Կարապետիչի մենախոսությունները հասկանալու համար մեր ժողովուրդը դեռ շատ հաց պանիր պետք ա ուտի։ Հետեւաբար սպասենք մինչեւ մենք բոլորս հասնենք վերին աստիճանի հոգեկան կատարելագործման ու նոր կքննարկենք այդ ալիքը։  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 

Իս եթե ավելի լուրջ, ապա արժի էս թեման բացողից հարցնել, թե ինչու ԱԼՄ-ն չի ներառել...  :Dntknw:

----------


## Moon

> Էս հարցումը մաքրման կարիք ա զգում: Աղբակույտ ա հա՞ ինչ որ..


Կուկուս լրիվ համամիտ եմ...շիլաշփոթ ա... :Angry2:

----------


## Enigmatic

էս մեր հիմնական ալիքները էլ նայել չի լինում,ես մենակ կաբելայինով ալիքներն եմ նայում ու շաաաաաատ լավա,դաժե էն կինոները որ նոր պտի բերեն Կինո Մոսկվա ես տեսած եմ լինում արդեն :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Ես որ մենակ Ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում... ընենց որ Արմենիա ու Հ1 հիմիկվա դրությամբ..

Բայց դե էսա որ Կաբելնի քաշեմ էտ Արմենիա Կոչվող Թյուրիմացությունից կպրծնեմ.. կիսատ պռատ ֆուտբոլներ.. կեսից սկսած կամ իրա վրա ընկած ֆուտբոլներ  :Bad: 

Բայց դե Հ1 Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի Ու Էդուարդ Քալանթարյանի խաթր կնայեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Դե հասկանո՞ւմ ես Red_Devils ջան, ԱԼՄ-ի երգերն ու Տիգրան Կարապետիչի մենախոսությունները հասկանալու համար մեր ժողովուրդը դեռ շատ հաց պանիր պետք ա ուտի։ Հետեւաբար սպասենք մինչեւ մենք բոլորս հասնենք վերին աստիճանի հոգեկան կատարելագործման ու նոր կքննարկենք այդ ալիքը։ 
> 
> Իս եթե ավելի լուրջ, ապա արժի էս թեման բացողից հարցնել, թե ինչու ԱԼՄ-ն չի ներառել...


Ապրես տղաս դու պողպատ ես  :Lol2:

----------


## Economist

Որ ալիքը պատահի, մեկա մի 10 րոպե սաղ ալիքները մի 100 անգամ փոխելուց հետո մի տափակ բան գտնում եմ, մի 5 րոպե նայում ու քնում :Lazy: 
Բայց հիմնականում նախընտրում եմ ինչ-որ կինո կամ համերգի վրա ընկնել :Smile: 
Մի ժամանակ Հ1-ով Լոստն էի նայում, բայց էս վերջերս ինչ-որ աչքիս չի ընկել... Փոխարենը աչքիս ընկելա Վրիժառուն :Shok: , համա թե երկրում ենք ապրում հա :Bad: ...

----------


## Moon

> Ես որ մենակ Ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում... ընենց որ Արմենիա ու Հ1 հիմիկվա դրությամբ..
> 
> Բայց դե էսա որ Կաբելնի քաշեմ էտ Արմենիա Կոչվող Թյուրիմացությունից կպրծնեմ.. կիսատ պռատ ֆուտբոլներ.. կեսից սկսած կամ իրա վրա ընկած ֆուտբոլներ 
> 
> Բայց դե Հ1 Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի Ու Էդուարդ Քալանթարյանի խաթր կնայեմ


Սամ ջան ճիշտ ես...մենակ ֆուտբոլի համար կարելի ա նայել էդ ալիքները...բայց ես մենակ Գիլոյանի մեկնաբանությունն եմ սիրում, դասախոսս էր...լօլ, մարզական լրագրություն էինք անցնում, ես էլ մի անգամ անհաջող փորձ եմ արել՝ ֆուտբոլ եմ մեկանբանել....վերջն էր :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Սամ ջան ճիշտ ես...մենակ ֆուտբոլի համար կարելի ա նայել էդ ալիքները...բայց ես մենակ Գիլոյանի մեկնաբանությունն եմ սիրում, դասախոսս էր...լօլ, մարզական լրագրություն էինք անցնում, ես էլ մի անգամ անհաջող փորձ եմ արել՝ ֆուտբոլ եմ մեկանբանել....վերջն էր


 :Smile: 
Ես էլ Սու*ռ*են Բաղդասա*ռ*յանի մեկնաբանություններն եմ սիրում։ Ախր ինքը նենց ի սրտե ա մեկնաբանում։  :Jpit: 

Ու տանել չեմ կարողանում Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի մեկնաբանությունները, հատկապես, որ ասում ա «Հոլ*յ*անդիա»...  :Bad: 

Էդ իմաստով Արմենիան ավելի եմ սիրում։  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես էլ Սու*ռ*են Բաղդասա*ռ*յանի մեկնաբանություններն եմ սիրում։ Ախր ինքը նենց ի սրտե ա մեկնաբանում։ 
> 
> Ու տանել չեմ կարողանում Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի մեկնաբանությունները, հատկապես, որ ասում ա «Հոլ*յ*անդիա»... 
> 
> Էդ իմաստով Արմենիան ավելի եմ սիրում։


Իրա մաշնեքն էլ նենց ոչինչ ի սրտե վառվում են չէ՞ :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իրա մաշնեքն էլ նենց ոչինչ ի սրտե վառվում են չէ՞


Գուցե եւ ի սրտե ա, բայց թե ում սրտից ա դա բխում, չգիտեմ։ Վստահ եմ, որ ոչ Բաղդասարյանի։  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Ես էլ Սու*ռ*են Բաղդասա*ռ*յանի մեկնաբանություններն եմ սիրում։ Ախր ինքը նենց ի սրտե ա մեկնաբանում։ 
> 
> Ու տանել չեմ կարողանում Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի մեկնաբանությունները, հատկապես, որ ասում ա «Հոլ*յ*անդիա»... 
> 
> Էդ իմաստով Արմենիան ավելի եմ սիրում։


Ամեն դեպքում հիշեք, որ մեկնաբանն իրավունք չունի իր զգացմունքներն ու կարծիքը վառ դրսևորել....եթե իհարկե խոսքը չի վերաբերում ազգային հավաքականին։ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես էլ Սու*ռ*են Բաղդասա*ռ*յանի մեկնաբանություններն եմ սիրում։ Ախր ինքը նենց ի սրտե ա մեկնաբանում։


Դե իրա մեկնաբանությունները էնքանով են նայվում որ ոնց որ հումոր լինի.. մի լավ ծիծաղում ես լիցքաթափվում ես... դաժը եթե թիմդ կրվումա մեկա իրա մենակբանությունները լիցքաթափում են ... 



> Ու տանել չեմ կարողանում Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի մեկնաբանությունները, հատկապես, որ ասում ա «Հոլ*յ*անդիա»... 
> 
> Էդ իմաստով Արմենիան ավելի եմ սիրում։


Սիրում ես սիրի... 

Բայց դե հիմիկվա դրությամբ երևի մենակ ինքնա որ բարձր մակարդակիա մեկնաբանում խաղերը .. մեկ էլ երևի Քալանթարյանը ինչոր չափ.. մնացածը սաղ անկապ են... ամենաշատը նեռվերիս վրա Սլավիկնա ազդում.. էտ մարդը մի քիչ շատա սովետոտ մեկնաբանում նեռվերս խառնվում են իրար... 




> Իրա մաշնեքն էլ նենց ոչինչ ի սրտե վառվում են չէ՞


Այ դրա համար իրան հարգում եմ... 

Որ թքել էր Ռուբիկի երեսին... 

Էտ պահով իրա անունը արդեն գրելա պատմության մեջ .. ու հարգվելա կարգին  :Good:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այ դրա համար իրան հարգում եմ... 
> 
> Որ թքել էր Ռուբիկի երեսին... 
> 
> Էտ պահով իրա անունը արդեն գրելա պատմության մեջ .. ու հարգվելա կարգին


Բայց դե 2002-ին ձայնը հենց Ռուբիկինա տվել...  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց դե 2002-ին ձայնը հենց Ռուբիկինա տվել...


դե որովհետև ինքն էլ կարար մեքենայի բախտին արժանանար

----------


## Ռեդ

> դե որովհետև ինքն էլ կարար մեքենայի բախտին արժանանար


մեքենաների  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## aerosmith

ախր ոնց ասեմ, սաղն էլ նույն զիբիլն են, ոչ մի մակարդակ չկա. վերջերս էլ ոնցոր կրիմինալ սերիալներ նկարահաննելու գոնկա սկսած լինի։ Բայց դե րո համեմտում ենք ուրիշ կանալների հետ , հինականում շանթն եմ նայում, 10-ի ուժը, և "Ով է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր" -ի համար։ մնացածներից էլ քիչ-միչ։ բայց դե հուսանք, որ էդ ոլորտն էլ կզարգանա. :Smile:  մեր երկրում։

----------


## Adam

> հինականում շանթն եմ նայում, 10-ի ուժը, և "Ով է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր" -ի համար։


10-ի ուժը կցանկանայի որ ուրիշը վարեր: Ավելի լուրջ հաղորդավար: Հիմիկվանը հեչ լավ չի վարում:

----------


## cool_aper

ԱԼՄ ով ովա տեսել « երաժշտական գանձանակություն» ով մի հատ անգլերեն երգող աղջիկ կա ,  որ սաղ երգի ընթացում  մի հատ անգլերեն բառ չի ասում  :LOL: ... տեսեք ու փրգվեք  :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

Նախընտրում եմ մի երկու բալանոց, համարյա խաղաղ ալիքը, որը սակայն իր մեջ խութեր ա պարունակում ու եթե ուշադիր չլինես, կարող ա լավ չվեջացնես:

----------


## PygmaliOn

ինչ հայկական ալիք ուզում է թող լինի, միայն թե մարդավարի ցույց տա մեզ մոտ, ադրբեջանական 4-5(կարող է և ավելի) ալիք ցույց է տալիս, իսկ հայկական Հ1 և Արմենիան(ну так себе), իսկ ով բախտավորա կարողա  Հ2 ցույց տա...

----------


## Norton

> ինչ հայկական ալիք ուզում է թող լինի, միայն թե մարդավարի ցույց տա մեզ մոտ, ադրբեջանական 4-5(կարող է և ավելի) ալիք ցույց է տալիս, իսկ հայկական Հ1 և Արմենիան(ну так себе), իսկ ով բախտավորա կարողա  Հ2 ցույց տա...


Հա, Տավուշի մարզում էլա տենց:
4-5 ադրբեջանական,   2 վրացական ,  2 ռուսական և  ընդհամենը 1 հայկական Հ1`հազարից մեկի մոտ էլ Հ2:

----------


## Google

Ես սիրում ու հիմնականում դիտում եմ Արմենիա ալիքը; :Shok: :Ասեմ,  որ հեռուստանախագծերը լավն են եւ որակյալ :Hands Up: ; Դե էլ ինչ Արմենիա առանց հումորի` ՀՈՎՈյի; Ախր շատ լավն ա է էդ պանդան; :Hands Up:

----------


## Grieg

Mezzo-ն  :Smile:  բայց որ ալիքով ա չգիտեմ

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես սիրում ու հիմնականում դիտում եմ Արմենիա ալիքը;:Ասեմ,  որ հեռուստանախագծերը լավն են եւ որակյալ; Դե էլ ինչ Արմենիա առանց հումորի` *ՀՈՎՈյի*; Ախր շատ լավն ա է էդ պանդան;


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես սիրում ու հիմնականում դիտում եմ Արմենիա ալիքը;:Ասեմ,  որ հեռուստանախագծերը լավն են եւ որակյալ; Դե էլ ինչ Արմենիա առանց հումորի` ՀՈՎՈյի; Ախր շատ լավն ա է էդ պանդան;


Հովո՞  :This: : Պանդա՞  :Shok: : Հումո՞ր  :Wacko: : Լու՞րջ:

Վայ էն ալիքին, որին պետք ա «նախընտրեն» հովոյանման արջազգիների համար :Mda:  :Crazy: :

----------

Norton (07.01.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

պայքարը հիմնականում գնումա արմենի--շանթ, ինձ թվումա մեջներից նոռմալը շանթնա, որ ի տարբերություն արմենիայի, մի քիչ նոր կինոներա ցույց տալիս (արմենիայի կինոներից նավթալինի հոտա գալիս, տարին կլոր նույն բանն են ցույց տալիս) , իսկ իրանց կողմից նկարահանված սերիալները քիչ թե շատ հաջողված են ի տարբերություն արեմնիայի տափակությունների, որ շանթը դուխ արեց վարդան պետրոսյանի ներկայացումը ցույց տվեց, հալա, իսկ արմենիան վախեցավ նոր յոթուկեսի քոչարյանի ու սերժի մասը ցույց տա,  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես սիրում ու հիմնականում դիտում եմ Արմենիա ալիքը;:Ասեմ,  որ հեռուստանախագծերը լավն են եւ որակյալ; Դե էլ ինչ Արմենիա առանց հումորի` ՀՈՎՈյի; Ախր շատ լավն ա է էդ պանդան;


Համաձայն եմ, հատկապես սիրում եմ Իմ Մեծ Չաղ Հայկական Հարսանիքը  :Love:  մեկ էլ Արմենիայի անմակարդակ սերիալները:

Իսկ եթե լուրջ Արմենիայից ավելի  :Bad:  ալիք Հայաստանում չկա, ԱԼՄ-ում գոնե *հումոր* կա, որը իսպառ բացակայում է Արմենիայում

----------


## Kuk

> Համաձայն եմ, հատկապես սիրում եմ Իմ Մեծ Չաղ Հայկական Հարսանիքը  մեկ էլ Արմենիայի անմակարդակ սերիալները:
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ Արմենիայից ավելի  ալիք Հայաստանում չկա, ԱԼՄ-ում գոնե *հումոր* կա, որը իսպառ բացակայում է Արմենիայում


Հաղորդավարներին մոռացա՞ր, թե՞ էս ժամին չես գրում տենց բաների մասին, որ հանգիստ քնենք:

----------


## Elmo

> պայքարը հիմնականում գնումա արմենի--շանթ, ինձ թվումա մեջներից նոռմալը շանթնա, որ ի տարբերություն արմենիայի, մի քիչ նոր կինոներա ցույց տալիս (արմենիայի կինոներից նավթալինի հոտա գալիս, տարին կլոր նույն բանն են ցույց տալիս) , իսկ իրանց կողմից նկարահանված սերիալները քիչ թե շատ հաջողված են ի տարբերություն արեմնիայի տափակությունների, որ շանթը դուխ արեց վարդան պետրոսյանի ներկայացումը ցույց տվեց, հալա, իսկ* արմենիան վախեցավ նոր յոթուկեսի քոչարյանի ու սերժի մասը ցույց տա,*


Հա ես էլ եմ նկատել: DVD -ի վրա կա, իսկ հեռուստատեսությամբ չկա: Ոչ միայն վախեցել են, այլ նաև վերևներից մի փոքր դժգոհություններ են ստացել (իմ կարծիքով):

----------


## Mankik

Ինչու՞ հարցման մեջ չկա «Հայրենիքը»:  :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Համաձայն եմ, հատկապես սիրում եմ Իմ Մեծ Չաղ Հայկական Հարսանիքը  մեկ էլ Արմենիայի անմակարդակ սերիալները:
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ Արմենիայից ավելի  ալիք Հայաստանում չկա, ԱԼՄ-ում գոնե *հումոր* կա, որը իսպառ բացակայում է Արմենիայում


Ի՜.. Բա կարգինը.. մեկ էլ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի մեկնաբանությամբ ֆուտբոլները... 

Ի՞նչ պակաս հումոր են  :This:

----------


## Dorian

> պայքարը հիմնականում գնումա արմենի--շանթ, ինձ թվումա մեջներից նոռմալը շանթնա, որ ի տարբերություն արմենիայի, մի քիչ նոր կինոներա ցույց տալիս (արմենիայի կինոներից նավթալինի հոտա գալիս, տարին կլոր նույն բանն են ցույց տալիս) , իսկ իրանց կողմից նկարահանված սերիալները քիչ թե շատ հաջողված են ի տարբերություն արեմնիայի տափակությունների, որ շանթը դուխ արեց վարդան պետրոսյանի ներկայացումը ցույց տվեց, հալա, իսկ արմենիան վախեցավ նոր յոթուկեսի քոչարյանի ու սերժի մասը ցույց տա,



Համամիտ եմ, որ լավագույնը Շանթն ա: Ամեն ինչ էնտեղ ճիշտ ու դուրեկան ա արվում: Նախ ավելի հաճախ են նոր ծրագրեր ցուցադրում, ի տարբերություն Արմենիայի, որը 10 տարի ա «Բեռնարդ շոու» ա ցույց տալիս: Հետո Շանթը լավ ա ընտրում երիտասարդ կադրերը: Նոր հաղորդավարներ են, նոր ոճ: Արմենիան, հավատարիմ մնալով ավանդույթներին, ցուցադրում է ՈւՀԱ-ի տղաների պատրաստած ծրագրերը: Ի դեպ, նրանց գործի դասավորեց Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը ու, անհայտ պատճառներով, էդ դասավորությունը պահպանվեց մի տասնամյակ, չնայած էդ տղեքից ժողովուրդն արդեն հոգնել ա: Սերիալների մասին ավելի լավ ա լռեմ` թույլ տեղս ա:

----------


## Moon

հմմմ...Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես տանել չեմ կարողանում Շանթ-ի մեկնաբաններին։ Մեկը մեկին կրկնօրինակում ա, էդ Նվեր-ից  :Bad: 
Չեմ հասկանում, ինչ կարիք կա ամեն նորություն հայտնելիս տենց ծանր արտասանել նախադասությունը, երկարացնել ու տռաուռ ստեղծել։ Նույնն էլ էն մյուսն ա անում, անունը չեմ հիշում։ մի խոսքով տենց մեկ էլ ալերգիա ունեմ Արմենիայի մեկնաբաններից, դե իրանք արդեն ուրիշ թեմա են :LOL:

----------


## $Baron$

Էս չեմ ջոգում ԱԼՄ-ն խ՞ի չկա էս ցուցակում :Think:

----------


## Moon

> Էս չեմ ջոգում ԱԼՄ-ն խ՞ի չկա էս ցուցակում


լօլ, ինչի ԱԼՄ նախընտրող կա՞ :LOL: 
Չնայած ԱԼՄ-ով ժամանակին նայում էի Չինաստանի շուրջ ծրագիրը, հիմա էդ էլ չկա :Think:

----------


## Dorian

> հմմմ...Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես տանել չեմ կարողանում Շանթ-ի մեկնաբաններին։ Մեկը մեկին կրկնօրինակում ա, էդ Նվեր-ից 
> Չեմ հասկանում, ինչ կարիք կա ամեն նորություն հայտնելիս տենց ծանր արտասանել նախադասությունը, երկարացնել ու տռաուռ ստեղծել։ Նույնն էլ էն մյուսն ա անում, անունը չեմ հիշում։ մի խոսքով տենց մեկ էլ ալերգիա ունեմ Արմենիայի մեկնաբաններից, դե իրանք արդեն ուրիշ թեմա են


Մուն ջան, արտասահմանյան հեռուստադպրոցներում նորությունների հաղորդավարներ պատրաստելուց հենց դա էլ պահանջում են` ոչ մի ավելորդ միմիկա կամ ժեստ, դեմքի լուրջ ու ոչինչ չասաող արտահայտություն: Հեռուստադիտողը չպիտի շեղվի հաղորդավարի վրա, պիտի լուրջ մոտենա նորություններին: Իսկ ամենակարևորն այն է, որ հաղորդավարի միմիկան կարող է խոսել նրա հայացքների մասին: Օրինակ եթե հաղորդավարը աչքերը փայլեցնելով խոսի Լևոն տեր Պետրոսյանի մասին, կստանա «լևոնական» «տիտղոսը», թեև շաը հնարավոր ա լուրը կարդալիս իր սիրած աղջկա մասին էր մտածում...
Հենց դրա համար էդ հաղորդավարներին Շանթը չի վստահում, ասենք, «10-ի ուժը» կամ «Թաքնված տաղանդը»:  :Cool:

----------


## Քամի

*՚ՄԵՌԵԼ Է, ԲԱՅՑ ՉԵՆՔ ԱՍՈՒՄ, ՈՐ ՏՐԱՄԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՉԸՆԿՆԻՙ*


> Հայ արվեստագետների ծանրակշիռ մասը տանը հեռուստացույց առհասարակ չի միացնում, սակայն քաջատեղյակ է հայկական հեռուստաէաեթերի վերջին նորություններից եւ գունեղ օրինակներով կարող է ցույց տալ հեռուստահաղորդումների ողջ գռեհկությունը: Այսպիսին էր հայ հայտնի դերասանների, երգիչների, ռեժիսորների մասնակցությամբ քննարկման ընդհանուր պատկերը: Նրանք հավաքվել էին որոշելու, թե որն է հայկական ամենագռեհիկ հեռուստաարտադրանքը, գովազդը եւ հեռուստաընկերության ՚լեզունՙ համապատասխան ՚մրցանակներՙ նախատեսելով հասցեատերերին: 
> 
> 
> Հանդիպման նախաձեռնող ՚Էքսպերտների միավորմանՙ նախագահ Նարեկ Մալյանը նշեց, որ ՚հատկապես վերջին` Նոր տարվա հաղորդումները համբերության բաժակը լցրեցինՙ, այդ պատճառով հիմա է կազմակերպվում միջոցառումը: 
> 
> 
> ՚Եթե մրցանակները հանձնելուց հետո հեռուստաընկերությունները համապատասխան եզրակացություններ չանեն իրենց համար, մենք արդեն կկիրառենք այլ մեխանիզմներ. բոյկոտներ կանենք, գովազդատուներին կտեղեկացնենք, որ տվյալ հեռուստաընկերություններում գովազդ տալով` իրենք վտանգում են իրենց հեղինակությունըՙ,-ասաց ՚Էքսպերտների միավորմանՙ նախագահը: Ռեժիսոր Տիգրան Խզմալյանը առաջարկեց ՚մրցանակիՙ անունը ՚լուռ հայՙ անվանել, քանի որ ըստ նրա` ՚հայ լուռՙ կա եւ վերջինիս նման հաղորդումները հայ մարդուն լուռ դարձնելու հատուկ քարոզչական նպատակ ունեն: 
> 
> 
> ...


Ա1+

----------

Jarre (24.01.2009)

----------


## Alexandra

Իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ-ում չկա այնպիսի մի ալիք, որը կարելի լինի նայել  :Sad: 

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայերենի:*

----------


## Bayern Munchen

չեմ կարծում որ Շանթը լավագույննա ,ուղղակի էժան հեղինակությունա վաստակել անորակ ու սուտ շոու ստեղծող հաղորդումներով,էլ չեմ ասում անորակ սերիալները ու անիմաստ պռոկտները...Զարմանում եմ են փաստի վրա որ Շանթը հրաժարվեց Անգլիական Պրեմիերլիգայի հանդիպումները ցուցադրելուց...Նրանք ավելի հեշտ ու էժանագին մեթոդ  հայտնաբերեցին փեղ աշխատելուց , թերեվս ԱԼՄ-ից ընդորինակած ,աստղիկ-մաստղիկ եվ այլն...Շանթը ԱԼՄ-ից էլ բեթարա դառել... :Angry2: 
Թերևս այդքան սերիալներ ցույց տալու տեղը կարող են ինչ որ գիտական ու հայրենասիրական,խրատական ու դաստիարակչական ֆիլմեր ցուցադրեն,կապված թե մեր անցյալի եվ թե ապագայի մասին..ՓԱՍՏՆ ԵՆԱ ՈՐ ՄԱՏԱՂ ՍԵՐՈՒՆԴԸ ԱՎԵԼԻ ԼԱՎ ԳԻՏԻ ԳՈՔՈՐՆԵՐԻՆ ՈՒ ՑՈԳՈԼՆԵՐԻՆ ԿԱՄ ԱԼԲԻՆԵՐԻՆ ՈՒ ՉԳԻՏԵՄ ՈՒՄ,բայց չգիտեն այնպիսի հերոսների անուններ ինչպիսիք են ՄՈՆԹԵՆ,ՎԱԶԳԵՆԸ,ԳևՈՐԳ ՉԱՈՒՇԸ,ՆԺԴԵՀԸ եվ այդպես շարունակ,ժամանակնա որ հեռուստաընկերւթյունները ուշքի գան...Պետքա սերնդին դաստիարակել այս կերպարներով ,քանի որ մենք պատերազմող երկիր ենք ,ցավոք դեռ պատերազմը չի ավարտվել ,այլ հրադադարա...

----------


## Շինարար

Կարծես թե ուշ եմ անդրադառնում այս թեմային, բայց իրականում ուշ եմ անդրադարձել այս կայքին: Քվեարկել եմ Շանթի օգտին, չնայած համարյա չեմ նայում այդ ալիքը, սակայն այնքանով, որքանով նայել եմ համեմատական կարգով հայկական ամենաճաշաքկով և որակով ալիքն է, Հ1-ը անընդհատ դեգեներացվում է, Արմենիանն տանել չեմ կարողանում իր պարծենկոտության համար, չնայած հայկական եթերով հեռարձակվող միակ հաղորդումը, որին ուշադրությամբ հետևում եմ, հեռարձակվում է հենց այս ալիքով, խոսքը Հ. Թոխատյանի հաղորդման մասին է: Արմենիայի սիրած արտահայտություններով աած` հայկական եթերի համար բացառիկ զարգացած, բարեկիրթ, բարեհամբույր, մեծ անձնավորություն, կարելի է ասել աննախադեպ երևույթ հայկական հետխորհրդային եթերում, ես ուղղակի հիանում եմ նրա խորքային ինտելեկտով: Իսկ ընդհանրապես Արմենիան ամենաչսիրածս հայկական ալիքն է, նույնիսկ ԱԼՄ-ն եմ գերադասում, բացի այդ ԱԼՄ_Ն ես այնքան էլ վատ աչքով չեմ նայում, ի վերջո նա էլ ունի իր լսարանը և Կարապետիչը ոչ մի վատ բան չի անում, եթե լավը չուզենանք տեսնել: Մարդ է, էլի, ոչ ոքի չի խանգարում, հենց ինքն է ասում` չես ուզում նայել, փոխիր ալիքը: Սերիալները լավ են դերասանների համար, ի վերջո, մի երկու կոպեկ ավել փող կվաստակեն, այս հարցում ներողամիտ եմ, Մոսկվան էլ մի օրում չի կառուցվել: Եթե համեմատենք Շանթի ինքնագովազդը և Արմենիայինը, կտեսնենք, թե ինչ ճաշակով, զսպվածությամբ և համեստությամբ է Շանթը դա անում, և ինչ բիռդան զարգացածությամբ և գյորմամիշությամբ` Արմենիան, իսկ ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց քիչ եմ նայում, աշխատանք եմ փնտրում և ուշք ու միտքս հեռուստացույցը չի, ոչնչի վրա շեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ, նույնիսկ գիրք չեմ կարողանում կարդալ: Առիթից օգտվեցի, մի քիչ էլ սիրտս դատարկեցի, լավ մնաք:

----------


## AMzone

Հ1
Հ2
Արմենիա

ուրիշ ոչ մի ալիք.

----------


## VisTolog

Չենք նախընտրում  :Pardon: 

շաբաթը 3 ժամ էլ չեմ նայում  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (14.09.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

Շանթ-Ով է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր, առաջ՝Թաքնված տաղանդ, արդեն հայ սուփերսթար,32 ատամ ակումբ։

ԱրմենիաԹիՎի-կարգին հաղորդում;կդիտեմ ֆորդ բոյարդ;

հ2-չէին սպասում։

այսքանը որովհետև միայն էս հաղորդումներն եմ նայում։

----------


## Norton

ԱԼՄ






 :Pardon:

----------

Kuk (14.09.2009), One_Way_Ticket (14.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

"Սովորական" հեռուստատեսություն, կարելի է ասել, չեմ դիտում: Արբանյակայինով հիմնականում դիտում եմ NationalGeographic, Вести, Наше Новое Кино, RenTV:

----------


## aerosmith

իսկ national geographic-ը ինտերնետ հեռարձակում չունի՞

----------


## Kuk

Սև Ծովի :Love:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (21.09.2009), Արամ (14.09.2009), Լեո (24.09.2009), Մանուլ (14.09.2009), Շինարար (14.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> ԱԼՄ


Համենայն դեպս, թող ոչ մի ալիք չպարծենա, թե իր մակարդակը ԱԼՄ-ից բարձր է, Ալմ-ով և Հ1-ով երգող երգիչները օրինակ հիմնականում իրարից տարբերվում են նրանով, որ Հ1-երի համար կլիպ ա նկարել Հ. Քեշիշյանը, իսկ Ալմ-ները էդքան փող չունեն:

----------


## Norton

> Համենայն դեպս, թող ոչ մի ալիք չպարծենա, թե իր մակարդակը ԱԼՄ-ից բարձր է, Ալմ-ով և Հ1-ով երգող երգիչները օրինակ հիմնականում իրարից տարբերվում են նրանով, որ Հ1-երի համար կլիպ ա նկարել Հ. Քեշիշյանը, իսկ Ալմ-ները էդքան փող չունեն:


համաձայն եմ, նամանավանդ մեծարգո Տիգրան կարապետիչի հաղորդումները, որ ընտիր էն, ոչ մի ալիքի քաղաքական վերլուծական ծրագիր իրա մտքի պայծառությանը ու փայլատակումներին չի հասնի միանշանակ:
Ըտեղ մի հատ , բայց կա , եթե փող չունի ծրագրեր մշակի ու որակյալ արտադրանք տա, ինչու ա լիցենզյա ստացել՞, խի պակաս հեռուստատեսություններ կան, որ լավ թիմ ունեն, բայց լիցենզյա չունեն, որ ցուցարեն:

----------

Kuk (14.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> համաձայն եմ, նամանավանդ մեծարգո Տիգրան կարապետիչի հաղորդումները, որ ընտիր էն, ոչ մի ալիքի քաղաքական վերլուծական ծրագիր իրա մտքի պայծառությանը ու փայլատակումներին չի հասնի միանշանակ:
> Ըտեղ մի հատ , բայց կա , եթե փող չունի ծրագրեր մշակի ու որակյալ արտադրանք տա, ինչու ա լիցենզյա ստացել՞, խի պակաս հեռուստատեսություններ կան, որ լավ թիմ ունեն, բայց լիցենզյա չունեն, որ ցուցարեն:


Չգիտեմ, թե ովքեր լիցենզիա չունեն ու ինչու, բայց ունեցողները, որ փող էլ ունեն, նորից աչքի չեն ընկնում մտքի պայծառությամբ, բացի մեկ գուցե երկու հոգուց, ես էլ Տիգրան Կարապետիչի ջերմ երկրպագու չեմ, մարդ ա էլի, ինձ չի խանգարում: Իմ գրածի նպատակը ԱԼՄ-ն գովալը չէր, ես ԱԼՄ բնականաբար չեմ նայում, բայց ուրիշ նայելու բան էլ չկա, ուստի ես հեռուստացույց համարյա չեմ նայում: Լավ մնաք:

----------


## Norton

> Չգիտեմ, թե ովքեր լիցենզիա չունեն ու ինչու, բայց ունեցողները, որ փող էլ ունեն, նորից աչքի չեն ընկնում մտքի պայծառությամբ, բացի մեկ գուցե երկու հոգուց, ես էլ Տիգրան Կարապետիչի ջերմ երկրպագու չեմ, մարդ ա էլի, ինձ չի խանգարում: Իմ գրածի նպատակը ԱԼՄ-ն գովալը չէր, ես ԱԼՄ բնականաբար չեմ նայում, բայց ուրիշ նայելու բան էլ չկա, ուստի ես հեռուստացույց համարյա չեմ նայում: Լավ մնաք:


Եթե վերցնում ենք, հիմա Հայաստանում գործող ոչ մի հեռուստատեսություն չպետք է գործի, քանի որ չի իրականացնում իր առաջնային նպատակներից մեկը՝օբյեկտիվ լրատվության տրամադրում և ԱԼՄ-ն բացառություն չի կազմում:
Մի լավ բան նկատել եմ, լավ համերգներ դնում էն , ճիշտ է վատ որակի, բայց չեղածից լավա:
Մնացած առումներով, կարծում եմ ԱԼՄ-ն ոչ պրոֆֆեսիանալ թիմ ունի, ոչ նորմալ ծրագրերի բազա, ոչ տեխնիկական հագեցվածություն:
Իսկ եթե հեռուստատեսություն չես նայում, ուրեմն խնիր էլ չկա:Մնաս բարով:

----------

Շինարար (16.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

Այստեղ մենակ հայկական հեռուստաալիքների մասին պտի խոսե՞նք  :Think: 
եթե հա ապա հայկական հեռուստաալիքներից նախընտրում եմ Հ1-ով նայել մենակ ֆուտբոլ, «Շանթ»-ով մի շարք հաղորդումներ 

իսկ ընդհանրապես ОРТ-ն առավոտվանից իրիկուն նայեմ երևի չհոգնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

Кухня ТВ  :Nyam:   :Blush: :

 Իսկ վերոնշյալներից՝ Շանթ:

----------


## Գուգօ

Շանթ, Արմենիա, Հ1 լրիվ ծովա, տեղից ժամանակ չկա  :Sad:

----------


## Okamigo

Դար 21-ռադ արեք,MUZ TV նայելուց հաճույք եմ ստանում,դար 21-ով երբ միացրել եմ հիմնականում կամ գովազդ է,կամ մեքենաների վաճառք

----------


## d4rkme551ah

Ես ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, ես նոռմալ եմ??? :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ես ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, ես նոռմալ եմ???


Հաաա  :Smile:  Հիմա ես էլ չեմ նայում: Կամ էլ՝ ես էլ նորմալ չեմ  ::}:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, ես նոռմալ եմ???


Ուրեմն քո մոնիտորը ՏՎ-ծյուներ ունի  :Jpit:

----------


## d4rkme551ah

> Ուրեմն քո մոնիտորը ՏՎ-ծյուներ ունի


Ոչ :Smile:  Ինչ տարբերություն թե ինչ սարքով ես նայում, դրանից իմաստը չի փոխվում: Ես իսկապես արդեն մի քանի տարի է արդեն հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում :Smile:

----------


## Կարապետ

*Շանթ*
*Արմենիա*

----------

Inna (08.02.2011)

----------


## ranchpar

ԱԼՄ-մ  ամենակարգին  լիքնա,մենակ  են  եռեխեքը  չերգեն ,մնացածը  սհատ  լավնա...գիտահանրամատչելի  հաղորդումներ,միջազգային  աստղերի  ու  խմբերի  հաճախակի  արձակում,յազզ,....եվ  այլն..

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ԱԼՄ-մ  ամենակարգին  լիքնա,մենակ  են  եռեխեքը  չերգեն ,մնացածը  սհատ  լավնա...գիտահանրամատչելի  հաղորդումներ,միջազգային  աստղերի  ու  խմբերի  հաճախակի  արձակում,յազզ,....եվ  այլն..


Ըհըն շատ լավն է, մանավանդ մի հատ հաղորդում ունեն, որտեղ 90-ականների վերջի մոդայով հագնված, չոլկով, տոլմա դեմքով մի աղջիկ կապույտ վարագույրի դիմաց կանգնած հոգնած ձայնով պատմում է աստղերի կյանքից...  :Bad:

----------

Amourchik (26.09.2009), Moonwalker (03.10.2010)

----------

